# Weekly Competition 2020-05



## Mike Hughey (Jan 28, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R F' R2 F' U' F2 R F U'
*2. *F R F' U2 F' U' F2 U'
*3. *R' F2 U F R F' R2 F' U2
*4. *U' F U' F2 U F2 U' R
*5. *R2 F2 R' U' R U2 F' U' F

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 R2 B2 D L2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 D' F L2 D' F D' L U' B' D2 L'
*2. *U' B2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 R' U' R2 B' U' R' F' R B2 U2
*3. *U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U L2 U F' U' F L' F D2 R F D R'
*4. *U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D L2 D2 F2 D L2 B' L U2 B2 D' L' F' R2 B F
*5. *B U2 L2 D2 B U2 F R2 D2 L2 F U' B2 U' L F U F D' R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' Fw Rw Fw2 F U2 L2 Fw2 Uw R U2 B L' B' U L R' B' U2 B2 F' Rw U' B2 Rw2 D Uw' U2 B Uw2 B L U2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 R B2 U' F2
*2. *D2 U2 Rw B2 F' D' B F2 L Rw2 Fw2 L' R2 Uw2 U L D2 F2 Uw F2 U' F' Rw' B F Uw2 B2 Fw L' D2 Fw2 F' Rw' F' L' F' Uw R2 Uw2 F
*3. *U2 B Fw' F R' D2 Uw U2 R2 Uw' U Fw' F2 D' Rw' B2 D' L' Rw D' Fw F2 U Rw2 F2 U2 R' Fw F' D2 Rw' D2 Rw R2 F Uw' B' R D' Uw'
*4. *D2 F L' D U' Rw F Uw' Rw Uw B' Rw' R2 F' L2 Rw' Uw L2 Rw' R D2 Rw U2 B' L2 R' Fw' U2 Fw' F Uw2 F' Uw Fw2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 D2 Uw2 R
*5. *L2 D2 F2 Uw2 U2 L' D2 Rw' D L' D2 Fw2 F2 Rw' F2 Rw Fw2 U' Fw R2 D2 F2 Rw R2 D Uw' L D' Uw B2 R' Fw2 L R' Uw' Fw U' R2 Fw' R

*5x5x5*
*1. *D' Dw L Lw' Rw2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 U' L2 R2 Fw2 Dw' B Lw2 U' Lw R2 Fw' F2 D2 F' R2 Bw2 Lw2 U Rw D Uw U B Bw2 F2 L Bw' L' Rw2 D' L Bw D Dw Uw' Lw F2 Dw U L' Rw D' U Lw' Rw D F2 Dw2 B2 U2 Lw' Rw
*2. *Bw Uw2 U' Fw' R2 Fw D Uw F' L2 Lw' Rw' R' B2 F2 L' Fw' Lw2 Uw2 Fw L2 Rw' Uw U2 Fw' Uw' Fw' L' F2 R' Dw Bw2 Fw D' Dw2 Uw' Bw' Fw2 F' L2 Bw2 Lw' Bw2 Uw R2 B' Uw U2 L2 D2 L2 Rw2 Uw Fw' Dw' Bw Lw' Fw2 L2 R'
*3. *Fw D' Lw Rw' Uw' U R2 Bw2 D2 F2 Dw' Bw' Fw2 F Dw2 Fw2 F2 Dw Fw2 R2 D2 L2 U R U2 B' Bw' Fw' Rw2 Dw' U2 Bw' Fw U' Fw' F L2 Bw2 F2 Dw U R2 F D B2 Bw2 Uw U' R' D2 B L Rw2 D' R' D L Lw B2 Lw'
*4. *F' Lw' Fw F Rw2 Bw Dw Lw Fw2 U' B2 Uw2 Bw' D Dw2 Rw D B Fw F2 Lw' R Fw' R2 Uw' Lw' Rw U L2 B Rw' D B' U' L2 Dw' Rw' F' R2 B' U2 Rw' Dw2 Uw U2 Lw2 Fw' D B Bw' F Dw' Uw' U Rw Uw' B' F D2 Rw'
*5. *B' F2 Lw Rw' D2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw R' Fw D Fw' D' Fw L' Dw Uw U' L2 Bw2 Uw Rw2 Bw U B' R2 D' Rw2 Dw' Uw' Rw F' L2 Bw2 Lw' B2 Lw' Uw Lw D' F Dw' Fw U Fw Dw Uw Bw' U' F D U2 Bw2 Lw' B2 Fw D R Fw2 Rw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L2 D2 2F2 F U L2 2F' D 2L2 2B 2F 3U L 2D 2L U' 2B' 2L 2D' U2 2R2 B 2L 3U2 2L U2 3R2 3F2 3U 2L 3R' 3F' F2 2L2 D 2U 2F2 L 2L 3U2 2L2 B2 2F U2 2L 2U B' 3U 2B' U 2R2 2B' D2 2D' 2L D' 3U' 2U2 F2 2D2 B2 2D U2 2R' 3F' 2D2 2R2 3F2 2L' 3F
*2. *2R U' B' 2B 2U B 3R2 R 2D 3U L2 2R' 2F' U2 B2 2B 3R2 3U' 2B 3F U' B2 2D2 3U F' 2L 2F D' 2L2 U' 2L2 3R' 2R2 2D' F U2 F' R' 2D' 2F2 2D' L' 2D' L2 2L 3U2 U 2R D2 2D' L 2L2 3R D' U B2 2L 2R' 2B2 2D2 3U' U' 2F2 3R' 2U 3R 2U F2 2D' F2
*3. *R 2U2 L 3U 3R2 R' 2U 2F2 2L' 3R 2R 2U2 2F' 2R 2B' 2D' 3U' 2B2 2F2 F' D' 2B' F2 3U' 2U' 3R2 R 2F2 L' 2R' D' 2L2 2R2 2B 3U U L2 2L' 2D' R2 2F 2U2 U 3F2 D2 2D2 3U2 L' R U' 2L' F' D2 L 2L2 2D2 L' 3F' 2D 3U F' R2 B' D L2 2R2 2F 3R 2D2 B'
*4. *2R2 D' 2D' 3U2 F' L2 2R' 2D 3U' B2 2B' L' 2B F' L2 3R' 3U 2U2 B' D' 3U' 2U 3F' 3U' 2U' 2R2 D 2D' 2R' D' L 2R' U' 3R' R 3F2 3R' 2R D' U R D2 R B 3F' 2L' D 3R 2F' 2L2 2U2 2L2 U' R' D2 2L2 3R B 2F D' 3F' 2R 3F2 2L2 2D2 2U U' 3F' F' D'
*5. *2U 2R' R2 2F2 3U B' L2 2L2 2D2 2U' L B' R2 B' 2B 3F' F2 U2 2B2 3U' 3F2 R2 3U' U' 2L' 2R2 F2 U' 2L2 3F R 2F D' 2R B 2B2 3F' F2 3R2 2R' 3U' 2U' 3R' D' 3U 2U 2L2 3R2 2R' 2U' R2 3U L2 F' 2R' 2B' 3U2 U' R2 D2 2D 3U' U 2R' 2D2 L 2L2 U2 3R' U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B2 2F 2U R U 2B L2 R' 2D' 3R' 2B2 3R 2F' R2 2D2 3U2 2L' 3R 2D L2 2L2 2R 3B 2D 3D2 3U' B2 L' 2B F 2D 2L2 2R R' 2D' B2 U' 3R' R2 2F' 3U' 2B2 2R2 3B 3F2 2U' 2L' 2B' R2 3F' 2R R2 D 3U2 3F2 2D' 3L2 2R2 R' 2U2 3R2 3F R 3D' 3U2 U 2L' R 2D 2B2 3F L' 2L2 3L' 3R2 2D 2R' 3D2 3R2 2R B' L2 2L' 3R 2F2 R' 2D' 3D 2F' 2D2 2L2 B 3R' D2 2D' U 3R2 U' L2 2L2
*2. *2B2 3B 2L2 R' F2 D 2U U B 3F 2L2 3L' 3R' 3F F2 L 3R' U2 3L R' 2B' 3F 2R2 3D L R' 3D' 3F2 2D' 3U 3B' 3F 2F F2 R' U' B F' R D 2D2 3R2 2U L2 2F2 U' 2R' 2F 2U 2B' U2 2L2 3L2 R2 3B 2U B 2F2 D 3U' 2F' 3R' 2U U 3R 2B' R2 2D' 3U' B 3B' 3F F' 2L2 3L 3R' 2F2 3R' F' 3D2 2U2 U 3L2 F 3L2 3U2 3B' R 3B' 2F2 3R' 3D F2 R2 2U' 2R2 3B' 3D 2F' 3U
*3. *2D2 2U' B 3B' 2F' 2U' 3R2 B' D2 B' 3D 2R 2B' 2D2 3U B' 2F 2L 2U 3B2 2F' R' 2B2 3L' 3R 3U2 2L' 3F2 3L2 B2 L' 2D2 3U2 B' 2R' 3B' 2F' F 3R' 2D B2 3B' 2L' 3L 3F 3U2 U2 3R' 3B' 3F2 2L 3F L' 2R 2D' R2 2B2 L' 2B' 3B' 3D' 2R U 2R D R2 3U2 2U' L' 3L' 2B' R2 3B 2R' 3F L' 3U 3B' 3F' F D2 3B 2R B2 2L' 2F' 3R 3U' L' 2F 2R' B' U 3B2 R' 3B2 U B2 2F' 2D'
*4. *2R' 3F' 2F U R B2 2B2 2R' 2D2 2U 3R2 2R2 D2 3D 2R' 3B2 3R2 D' L D2 2U2 2B' 3L' R D 2R' R' 2B L2 R' 2B F' D2 2U L' 3D 2U' 2B' 3R R B' 3B 2L B' U' 3F 2U 2B 3L R 2B2 3B2 F' 2L D 3D' R2 2F 3U2 2U' 3F F 2U 2R2 R2 B2 2F 2D' 3L2 2D' 2U' U2 R' F2 2L2 B2 3F2 2F 3L U B' 3B' 3F2 3L2 2F D2 2B2 3B2 3F' 2F2 3L' 3B' 3F' F 3D2 2L' 3B2 3F2 F 3L2
*5. *B2 2R' 2U2 U' 3L2 3F 3U2 L' 2R' R' 3B2 F L2 2L2 B 3F 2U 2L2 3L 3R 2R2 3B2 2L2 3L2 B 2F 3U 2B D' 2D' 3U2 U2 2R' F2 R' 3B2 3F2 3R2 3D B' 2B2 3F 2F 3D 2U 3R2 2R2 D B2 2D 2U' 3B D 3R 2B' 3B F' D F2 2D' 3D' 2L' 3R B U' 3L 3R 2B' D2 3U2 2L2 2B2 3L' 2R' B2 2B' 2F2 3L' 2R2 3D 2F F' D' 3L 2R2 2D R' D2 3D 2U 2L R' 3U R 2F 2L2 3L2 R' F 3R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F2 R U2 F' U F2 R' U'
*2. *U R U' F' R F U2 R'
*3. *R F R' U R F2 R' U R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U L F' B2 R U' L' U' B2 L2 U D2 R' L' B U' R2 U' B Rw2 Uw'
*2. *F B2 L D F U B2 D2 B L' R2 U L' D U' R' F2 U2 F R Fw Uw'
*3. *D' B R F U' L R' B' D' L' U' L2 R2 U' D F L' R' F U2 Rw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D' U' R2 F' L2 R' U2 L' D' L2 B' U2 Fw2 U2 L' Rw' R F2 D B2 Fw F' U' Rw2 B2 U2 L' Uw R2 D' Uw Rw' Fw Rw2 D Uw Fw' Uw F
*2. *Rw Uw L2 B Fw2 F' L' D L2 Fw2 D' L' Rw U' B2 R F2 D' L' R2 B' U R Uw' F' L2 R B2 L D2 L' Uw2 B D' R D' Uw L' F R
*3. *F2 L2 R Uw Rw' Uw2 B' Fw' U' R' D' U B U' Fw D2 Rw Uw U Fw L Uw' U F' Uw F U' L Rw2 B' D R' U2 B2 F L Fw2 Uw' F2 Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Uw' F' R F' Dw' B L2 Uw Fw Rw2 Bw' Rw2 Dw L2 B' Fw L2 Rw Fw Lw2 Uw F U2 Bw2 U2 Rw' B2 D Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Rw2 R2 B' Fw Lw' Uw' Lw D2 L' Rw2 B2 U2 Bw2 R' Fw' U Bw2 Lw' Dw Lw2 D Dw2 L2 Uw2 R Uw
*2. *Dw U' L2 Dw' B' R Fw' Uw2 L2 Lw Rw2 D' Rw Fw L Rw F Dw' Lw' R' B Dw2 U2 L' Uw F2 Rw Uw2 Lw2 F R' D2 Uw2 Bw Lw Bw R D Dw' Uw2 Rw2 U' Fw D' Uw U' Bw Lw Uw' Bw' Fw' Dw Uw U2 L2 Fw Lw' R Fw' Lw
*3. *R' Uw U2 Lw B U2 R B' Fw Lw2 Uw' U Rw' R' F2 Rw' R2 Bw2 Dw' R' Bw D' L Lw Rw' R U2 F L' R' Uw Fw' F' D2 Dw2 Lw' Uw' R Dw Fw' Dw' L2 B L Lw Rw' D' Dw' Uw' U' Fw Uw' Bw2 F' L2 Dw2 Lw' Fw Dw2 Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U2 2L2 R 2B' 3F' 3U' 2B' D2 2R' R' 2B2 3U2 2R2 3U 3F' L 2L R' 2D 3U' 3R F2 R 3F2 U 2L 2F' L2 3F2 D2 U' 2L' 3R2 F2 U' 3R 3U U2 2B2 2D 3F' L 2L 3R 2F' 2L 2B 2F2 2U2 B2 2F F D 3U L 2R D' 2B2 2F2 F 3U 2R2 F D' 3U2 3F 2F2 3R2 R' F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D 3U2 U 2L2 3R' 2R2 D2 3D2 2L' 2U2 3L2 B 2R 3D' 3U2 2U L' 3B2 L 3D' 3R2 U' L 2F2 3D 3L' 3U2 L2 3U 3R D 2L 3B' F2 D2 2L2 D' 3F2 D' 3F R2 U' 3L' 3R 2U' F' D' B2 2B' 3B2 2F2 L D2 3R 2D' 3U 2B U' F 3R R F2 2U' 3F' 3L2 3R' 3B2 L2 3F' 3R 2D F' D2 3U 2R 3D2 L' R2 3F 2F2 R' 2U' F' 2L 2U2 U2 R2 B' 3U' 2B2 R F' 2L2 2D 2U' 3F2 D2 2U2 U L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L R D' F' D' L D U R' U F2 D R L' B2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' Fw Uw2
*2. *D2 B2 U R' L' F2 B U2 L' F' B2 L D2 L B L U' F' D Fw' Uw
*3. *B' F R2 F2 L' R' D2 F' U D' L2 B R D2 B' D U' L2 F2 R Fw' Uw
*4. *R B F2 L2 F L' B2 F2 R2 U2 B' F U' F U R2 L' F' U R Fw Uw
*5. *D R L2 D' F' U2 L' U2 R' D' L2 B R' B R' B U2 R L2 D' Rw Uw2
*6. *D U2 L2 D' B2 R L2 B' R F D L R' F U D2 F2 D' L Uw'
*7. *R2 B D L R B' R2 U R' U' L' D F L' D' R U' F' B D2 Rw Uw2
*8. *U' D R2 F2 R2 D2 B' D' B' U' F2 D2 U B R D U' B' L' Fw' Uw
*9. *B F2 D' L' D B2 U' F2 L U L' B R L' F R2 U2 D F2 Rw' Uw2
*10. *F' R2 B L' B' R U' B R2 U B2 R U2 D2 F2 U' L D U2 L B Rw Uw
*11. *D2 B L F R' F' L F2 U2 D2 L' B L2 B L' R' B F2 U2 Fw' Uw
*12. *F' L2 U B' R2 B R2 F2 U' F' D R' F U R' D2 L' F' U2 D Fw' Uw
*13. *L' U2 D B' L' F' L F2 D L2 D' U' R2 L U2 L2 R F' R2 D' Fw' Uw
*14. *D B' R D' L2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 L2 R' D2 R F U' L2 D U2 Rw Uw
*15. *F' U' D B U' R L' D' R U F2 B R2 U R' D' F2 D' B' F R Fw' Uw2
*16. *U' B R' U2 B U' D' L' B' U F' L D R' F' D L2 U' R F' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*17. *D2 F' L' R2 D L2 B D L R2 B' F L' R B2 R' U B2 L' B2 F' Uw
*18. *D2 U L' D2 B' U' L2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 L2 D B' U R2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*19. *B' U' D B2 L D U L' R' B D' R B2 L2 B F2 U D' R' L Fw Uw
*20. *B U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 L U2 F L2 F' D F U2 D2 F2 B2 D' U2 F B Rw' Uw'
*21. *B L F2 U L' U2 L' D2 U2 L2 B' R2 L F D' B2 U F' D2 U Rw' Uw'
*22. *U' L' D F' R' F B' D R' D L2 D' R' D2 U' R2 D F' L
*23. *D2 F2 R B L B R L2 B2 D L' D' B2 U L' U' F2 U2 B2 F' Rw' Uw'
*24. *D' L D' F' L' F' U' B' F' D2 L2 U2 F R2 D2 L' R D' F' U2 Fw'
*25. *R' U B2 L2 F D U2 B' F2 U D B2 F' D B' F' L2 R' U' Rw' Uw2
*26. *U' B2 R L F' D2 F L F B L U2 L F2 R' U' F' U F2 Rw' Uw2
*27. *F2 D' R' L2 D2 B F' L U2 B' L R F2 L2 R2 F L R F2 D B2 Rw Uw'
*28. *R2 F2 R2 F' L' B F R L' U' F' U' D' F' L2 R U F' L F' Rw' Uw2
*29. *L2 B D2 F' R' L D2 B' R U L D' F2 U L B' U' B2 U' Rw Uw'
*30. *U' F' U2 L' R U' B2 F2 L2 D U L U2 L2 R' D' B2 L' B Rw2 Uw
*31. *R F2 U R' U2 B2 D' U' B' R' U' D B' D F U2 F' L' D' L Fw' Uw2
*32. *D2 U L F R' B2 R L B L' U D' B' L' B L2 R2 B2 F' R D' Rw Uw
*33. *B2 R2 L2 F2 U' R L D' F B2 L' U F B' L B2 D2 U R2 D2 Fw Uw2
*34. *F R' B' L2 R2 B2 R U' B R2 F' R F D2 F2 L' F D B2 D'
*35. *D L2 B R B2 F D U R U' F U2 D2 F R F2 L' R' U R Fw'
*36. *D R F2 B' L2 B U' R2 F U' B U2 L U' D2 F L B F' R2 Fw Uw
*37. *L' D F2 D' R D L2 U2 D2 B2 F R D' F2 R' B D2 B2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*38. *L U2 R' D2 B' L D L F2 U' R' F2 L2 F L' D B F2 U' Fw' Uw'
*39. *B L R' B2 U' L B2 D F U' D2 L2 D2 R2 L F' L2 D B2 Rw Uw'
*40. *D' R' U F2 D B2 U2 L2 R' D2 L R F U2 B F2 L U' B U' Rw' Uw'
*41. *U F R' L' B R' U2 L' R2 B' L R2 D2 U2 R2 B' U' L' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*42. *F2 R2 U2 B2 F R' D' F U2 F2 D L2 R2 U' B L' U' B' L Fw Uw'
*43. *D B2 D2 B' D L' B2 R D L' U' F2 R B2 D' F' B2 U' L' D' Fw Uw
*44. *B R2 L' F' U' D' L U' D' R2 U' L' U' B' L' F2 L2 B' F' L2 Fw Uw
*45. *U L' B2 R2 B' L D R D R' U' F' U' R' F2 D2 R B2 U L' Uw'
*46. *D' B' L U2 D B' F2 U D2 R2 F2 U2 L R F2 R' U' B U' B' Rw2 Uw
*47. *U2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D B U' B2 R' B R' F' L' U2 R2 B' Rw2
*48. *B D U B D' L' U D' L2 F D B2 L R' B' D' B2 L2 R' Fw'
*49. *D2 L F' U F' D' L2 B' U2 D B2 R D' U F D' L B' R' U Rw Uw2
*50. *U B R' D' U' R' L' D' U' B2 F' R2 U F B' R2 F U2 D' B F Rw' Uw2
*51. *L2 R' B2 L' D' R D' L' F2 B R F R D R2 U' F R2 D' F2 L' Fw Uw'
*52. *D B' F2 R2 U' R2 B L2 B' U' R B' F' U2 B U B D U F2 U' Rw' Uw'
*53. *L' U' D B' F' U' F R F' U' R' F2 B U D' B U R2 L2 U' Rw' Uw'
*54. *R' U' F' D B2 L U' D2 R F' D B U' F' D' B L2 F2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*55. *F' L D2 F2 U2 L2 R F2 R' L D L' B2 U2 R D2 F D2 B L' Fw Uw
*56. *D' R F2 U' R B' D F2 U2 R' D2 R U2 F2 R2 F' B2 D' U2 Fw
*57. *D' R' D' R F' U2 F' U' F2 L2 R' B2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 B L D' Rw2 Uw'
*58. *D2 R' B R D U' R' U2 R' B2 F2 L2 R' D F2 U2 R' L2 F2 L2 Fw Uw2
*59. *L' D' R D' L U' B D L' B R D' F2 U B F' D' F2 D Rw2 Uw'
*60. *U' R' D L2 D' U2 B F2 U' B D R' D2 B' U2 R2 F' U R Fw Uw
*61. *U' B2 D F2 R' B' R' L F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R D' B F' D2 L2 Fw Uw2
*62. *U L2 D' R F' L' R D' L D' F' L' D B2 D2 B2 D2 R' L2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*63. *L2 R' D2 B L2 B2 D F L R2 F R' D' U' R F2 D' L' D
*64. *D' F2 D F' B' U' F2 R F' D' L' U' D' B L' B' R2 B2 F' R' L2 Fw Uw2
*65. *U' R2 U' F B2 U2 R2 F' L R2 B2 R' D' F' D L R2 U' D' L
*66. *U' L U2 L B2 L2 R' U' R2 D' U' L2 B' L2 D R2 F2 B2 D2 F2 Rw' Uw
*67. *U2 R L' F2 D B' L2 U2 R2 U L F' D2 B2 F L B F' U R L' Fw' Uw
*68. *R D' L2 F2 B' L' R D F2 B2 R' F B D2 F U D B U' F Rw2 Uw'
*69. *L2 B R2 U' D2 R U' B' L2 F R2 L F R L' F' D2 U2 L' R F Rw2 Uw2
*70. *R2 B' D' L' F' L R2 B F2 D2 B2 F' R2 D L F2 R2 F U Fw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D2 L B2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 B2 U F D F' L U' B' L2 D2 U'
*2. *F' D' F' R D' B U2 L2 U2 L' D' F2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 D F2 U2 R2
*3. *B' R D2 L' B U' B R' F' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 D F2
*4. *U2 F D R' L F' U2 D2 B R U2 B2 R2 B2 L' D2 L' B2 R2 B2
*5. *R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F D2 U2 R' F2 R2 U' F R' F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 D' L2 U L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' L' R U' L2 R2 U' F L2 D B U
*2. *U' R B' L' U' L2 F R' F2 R B2 U B2 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 U D2 F2
*3. *U F2 U R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U L2 F' U2 B U' B U R U B L2
*4. *U2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R' B2 R' B L2 U' L F D B2
*5. *D L2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 R' U B2 R2 D B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D L B2 L2 F U' L' U F' U2 F2 U' R2 D F2 B2 U R2 B2 D
*2. *B R2 U R2 F L F' D F' B' R2 D F2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2
*3. *L U2 B2 L F2 L' B2 U2 R U2 R2 F L2 F2 U L' R F' U' R' F2
*4. *R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F R2 B' F' L U' B R2 B2 U' F D2 R U2
*5. *B U2 R2 F U2 B L2 U2 B' D2 U2 L' D R' F2 L' D R2 B' R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 B R2 L' B2 D' F' L' D' B R2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 B2 U2 R2 U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 L2 U2 L' D' F L D' L D B2 D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F' R U' R U2 R B' U L B R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 B2 U2 D2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R U2 R' F U2 R' F R'
*3. *U2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U' R' U L2 F' U R B2 L2 R' U
*4. *U' L F' D' U F2 L2 B2 D2 Fw' L2 Rw' R2 Uw2 B2 R' D' B L2 Rw U' Rw2 D' Uw B' Rw R' B' Fw' F2 L2 Rw2 U2 B' L2 B' F' L2 Fw F'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' R' F2 R F' U2
*3. *U R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 U' L F L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' B' U2
*4. *Fw U Rw' F' D2 U R2 Uw2 U2 F R' F2 Uw U' R' B' Rw R Fw' F R' Fw F R2 Uw2 B' Fw D' Uw B Fw R Fw2 D' Uw' B2 L2 F' D' L2
*5. *R Dw2 U2 L2 Lw2 B2 Lw2 F' U' Fw2 Lw' Rw B2 Fw' Uw U' B2 F' Rw' D' Dw2 B' Uw2 L R Bw2 Fw D Uw U' L B2 Rw' R B Rw' B' D2 F Lw2 Dw' U F Dw L' R2 F' Rw' D2 B' F2 D' R D2 Uw2 Fw U B' D B'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 R' F2 R' U' F2 R
*3. *D L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 U' F D2 L' R B' F2 D2 R' D R U'
*4. *L2 R Fw2 L' Rw2 F' Rw2 D U Rw2 R2 D2 F D2 U' Rw2 D' Uw L2 R2 U Rw' R' B Fw Rw2 F2 D2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 L' R2 Fw' U2 R' Uw B2 Fw' L
*5. *Rw F' D' Uw U2 Bw R' B2 Fw F' Uw Lw' D2 Rw' Dw' Rw' D2 Lw Bw2 Fw D Uw' L' Bw' Fw' Lw2 R2 Bw' Fw' Dw' U L2 Lw2 Fw Rw U' Rw Fw' L2 Dw U Lw' R' B' L Fw' F2 U B' F Uw' Fw Lw' B2 Bw L D U2 R2 U
*6. *2R U' 2L2 2D 2F2 D 2B2 L' 2L' 3R 2B2 3F' 2F' F2 D 2D 2L F2 2R' 2B2 F L2 D' F 2L2 B2 2B2 2D 2F2 3U' U L' 2R2 2B2 2D' 2L F 2R R 3F2 2R2 U F 2L F' 2D' 3U' 2F2 L2 2F2 3U 2B 2D2 L2 2R' R2 D 3R B' 2B' 2F F 2D2 3U' 2U2 2R R2 3F' 2F2 F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 F' R' F' R' U'
*3. *U2 B2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 R2 F' L2 D2 U L' F L2 F L' R' D2 F'
*4. *L' U' B2 Uw2 L' Uw Fw' Rw U' L2 R' B2 L' Rw2 Uw B' Rw R D2 F2 R' D2 Fw2 Rw' R B' F2 U2 L' Uw2 F2 L2 Fw2 F2 D2 B D' R' Fw2 Rw2
*5. *L2 F2 D2 R2 Fw' Lw' R' U B2 Bw' Fw2 Lw D' Lw2 Bw2 Fw Dw2 Uw Bw' Rw2 B' Bw' Dw' B' D2 L Lw2 U Bw2 Uw2 L' Lw Dw2 Uw Lw' Dw' Uw2 Fw2 Dw Rw' Bw2 Dw' U' L2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw Fw' L' Bw' Dw2 R' Fw' F' Lw2 Bw2 Dw' B2 Lw Rw
*6. *2L' 3R' R' 2D' 2F' F 3U2 3R2 2U' 3F F 3R' B' 2R' U L 3F2 2D' R' 3F 2L2 R2 3U2 2B' 3F2 F' L F2 L' 2L2 2R2 D' 2L2 2U' U L2 2R D' 2R B2 2U 2R2 D 3R' 2U2 3R2 B 2B2 2R' R 2U' 2F2 R2 B' L2 R' 2U2 U 2L' 3F' L 3R' 3U2 3R2 R D 3U L 2L2 2D
*7. *3F' 2U2 L' 3L' 3R2 2R 2D 2L B 2F2 D U' 3L2 2B' L' R' 2B D2 2U 3B 3R 2U2 3B2 2L' 2U 2L2 D 2D2 3R2 2B' 2F 2D2 2B' 2L' R 2F2 3D' 3B 2F2 F2 3R2 2B2 3R 3F2 F' 3D' L' 3D U2 2B2 3F' 3L2 R2 2F2 3D' 2B 3R D' B 2R2 2B2 3R' 2F' 2U' 2B' 3D 2U L2 F2 R' 2F' 3R R2 3D' 3U U B 3U' 2R2 2B' 3D' 2U2 2L' 3R2 3F U2 2L2 B 2R' R' 3F 3L' D2 L 3L' 2R2 F L 2B2 3D2

*Clock*
*1. *UR5+ DR3- DL3- UL5- U3- R5+ D1- L5- ALL5- y2 U3- R3- D3+ L3- ALL4+ DR 
*2. *UR5- DR4- DL3- UL2- U5- R2- D2+ L6+ ALL5+ y2 U4- R1+ D4- L1- ALL1- UR DL UL 
*3. *UR2- DR5- DL6+ UL3+ U0+ R2+ D6+ L6+ ALL5- y2 U5- R5+ D0+ L4- ALL1+ DL 
*4. *UR2- DR3- DL3+ UL2+ U1+ R4+ D1+ L3- ALL3- y2 U3+ R2- D1- L3- ALL6+ UR 
*5. *UR5- DR1- DL3+ UL2- U4- R5- D6+ L2- ALL1- y2 U3+ R4- D1- L5- ALL0+ UR DR 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' L' U B' R' L' B r b' u'
*2. *U B R B' U B' L R' l' u
*3. *U B' U R' U L' B' L r' u'
*4. *L R' B U' L U' L U l' b' u'
*5. *R' L' R U' R' B' U' B' l r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4)
*2. *(-2, 0) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-5, 4) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, -3) / (0, -2)
*3. *(1, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (-4, 4)
*4. *(6, -1) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) / (2, 0)
*5. *(-5, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, 5) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (0, -4) / (0, 2) / (0, -1)

*Skewb*
*1. *U B R' L R L U' L R B L'
*2. *U B L R' L' R' B' R B U L
*3. *L R U L' R' L U R L B R
*4. *L R U' B R' U' B L R' L' R
*5. *L B R U' R B U' L B L' U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*5. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R F' R U' F R U'
*3. *D2 B L2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L' F2 D B2 U2 B' U' R2 U
*4. *B R2 Uw' Fw' F L2 B D' Uw2 U R2 D Uw' L2 Uw2 R Uw F Uw Fw2 D2 B2 L' F' Rw2 F2 D2 Uw' L' F2 L' Rw' B' F2 R' U B2 L D' F2
*5. *R2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw Rw' U L2 Lw2 Bw U' Rw2 R Bw2 Lw Rw' R Fw2 L' U' B' Lw R' Uw2 B Dw2 B' Fw' L B2 L2 R2 D' Dw Lw' D' Dw2 U' Bw' Fw' D' U' Rw' D Uw' R2 B Fw' F2 Lw Rw' R' B' Rw Uw2 Rw2 Fw' L' D' U' Lw'
*OH. *U2 L2 F R2 B D2 U2 F' R2 U2 R' D2 L U L R2 B2 U L' R' F'
*Clock. *UR4+ DR1- DL5+ UL5- U5- R2- D1- L0+ ALL2- y2 U5- R2+ D4+ L3- ALL5+ UR UL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *L U' R' U B' U L U' l' r' b' u
*Square-1. *(3, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 6)
*Skewb. *U L B' R B R U R' B L B

*Redi Cube*
*1. *f l b' B' r f' l' b r' L' R' F L' R B' F L' F
*2. *R B' b' B' l' b r b L B L B' R F L' R'
*3. *L F' r b f' r' R F b' f' B L' B F' L R' F R' B'
*4. *L' f' l' L' B b r b l L' R' B' L' R' B R F L
*5. *F l r' b' f' r' f l' f' F' L' B L R' B L' R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw U L' R' Lw' Uw' L' Bw' U R Uw' Bw' Lw' Uw Rw' Bw Uw' Rw Lw' l r
*2. *Uw' U' Rw Bw' U L R Uw' Bw Rw' L' B Lw' Bw' Uw' Lw Rw' Bw l' r
*3. *Rw' L B' Lw' U Rw Bw U R' B Uw' Rw' Uw Bw Uw' Bw Rw' Uw Lw l r' b'
*4. *L Bw' R' B' Uw' Lw' B' Uw' Bw' U Bw Lw Bw' Rw Lw' Bw Rw' r' b'
*5. *Bw' Rw' R' Bw L Rw' U B Uw' R' Uw' Bw Rw' Uw Bw' Lw Rw r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D2 R2 U2 L2 D R U L D2 R2 U L2 D R2 U R U L2 D2 R U R U L D3 L2 U R D R2 U2 L D L D R2 U L2 D L U R U2 R D R U
*2. *D R2 U L D2 L U2 R2 D2 L U2 L D R3 D L2 U R2 D L3 U R2 U L D R D2 R U L U R D L2 D R U3 R D L2 D L U R U L D3 R
*3. *R2 D2 L2 U R2 U L D2 R U2 L2 D R3 D L U R U L2 D R2 U L3 D R2 D L2 U R U L D R2 D2 R U2 L D L D R U L U2 R D2 L D L U2 R D2 L U3 R D2 L
*4. *R D2 L U R U R D2 L2 U R2 U L D R D L U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R D L U L D R D2 R U R D L3 U R2 D L U R U L D R
*5. *D2 R U2 L D R U R D L U L D R U R D2 L U2 L D R3 D L2 U R2 U L2 D R D L D L U R D R U R D L U R U L2 D L U2 R D2 R U2 L D2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 U B2 U L2 D L2 U2 B2 U' B' F' U L R F' R' B L' B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' L' F' R' B2 D' U' R2 D2 F D2 U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 L U2 R' D' L' U F' U' B R2 D R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D F2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U L2 U L' R' B' R2 D B' D B L' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R L' D' F R' F2 B L U' F' R F2 R' F2 R U2 B2 D2 R F2 L R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R2 U R2 D' U' B2 D' B2 L2 D L' B U2 F D' R B' R F2 L2
*2. *U B R U2 L' B D' F R U' F U2 L2 U2 F' U2 D2 B R2 F2 D2
*3. *D' L F R2 D2 R' U2 L D F2 L U2 B2 L B2 R2 L' D2 L D2
*4. *F2 U' R D R2 L' F2 B D' F L2 F D2 R2 L2 B R2 F' U2 B
*5. *F2 U B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 B F' D L' U B' D' R2 U2 L' U2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UB UL UB UL UF UR UB UL UF UR UF UB UR UF LB UL UF UR LB UB LB RF UR UF UB UL RF UF UR RB UR UB LF UF UL UB RF UR UF UB RB UR RB DF RF DL LF UF DR DF RF UR DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ RF DR UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UB+2 RB UB-2 LB+ UL+2 UF DR+ RF+2 DB LB+
*2. *UL UF UR UB UR UB UR UF UR UL UF LB RF UR UB UL UF UB UR UL UB UL LB RF RB UR RF LF UL UB UR LF UF UL UB RF RB UR DB DF RF DR DB DL LF UF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UL+2 UF UL-2 UB+ RF+ UR RF+2 UR+ LF+2 DF LF-
*3. *UF UR UL UF UB UL UB UR UL UF UB UL UB UR UL RF UF UR RF UF UR UF UB LB UB UL UF LB RF LF UF UR UB LB RB UB UR UL LB LF UF UL UF DF DL LF UF UR RB DR RF DR UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UB+ LB UB+2 RB+2 UR UF- DL- DB+ DL+ DB RB+ DL+
*4. *UF UR UL UF UL UF UL UB UR UL UB UL UF UB UR LB UB UR UF UL UB LB RF UF UR RF UF UR UF UB RF RB UR LF UF UL UB UR UF UB UR RB LF UL DB LB DL DR RB UR DB LB DL DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ DF UF+2 UR UF-2 DB+2 LB UL+ DB+ RB+ UB+2 UL+
*5. *UF UL UF UL UF UR UF UL UF UB UL UF UB UR RF UR UB UL UF LB UL RF UF UR UB UL UF LB UB RF RB LF UL UB UR UB LF UF UR RF LF DB LB RB DF RF UR UB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LB+2 DL DF RF- UF-2 DR+2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2020)

Results for week 5: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, TipsterTrickster, and TheDubDubJr!

*2x2x2*(171)
1.  1.36 Legomanz
2.  1.60 MichaelNielsen
3.  1.65 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1.66 leomannen
5.  1.73 ExultantCarn
6.  1.86 PlatonCuber
7.  1.94 OriginalUsername
8.  1.97 TheDubDubJr
9.  2.02 TipsterTrickster
10.  2.10 Sean Hartman
11.  2.16 Jscuber
12.  2.33 Luke Garrett
13.  2.49 Kerry_Creech
14.  2.61 Helmer Ewert
15.  2.64 asacuber
15.  2.64 DhruvA
15.  2.64 NoProblemCubing
18.  2.66 EJCubed
19.  2.70 Dylan is nub
20.  2.71 Color Cuber
21.  2.75 Rubadcar
22.  2.76 NathanaelCubes
23.  2.79 mihnea3000
24.  2.83 OwenB
25.  2.86 nickelcubes
26.  2.92 JO Cubing
27.  2.96 V.Kochergin
28.  3.03 cuberkid10
29.  3.06 CubicOreo
30.  3.10 boroc226han
31.  3.11 typo56
32.  3.14 Ontricus
32.  3.14 YouCubing
34.  3.15 midnightcuberx
35.  3.17 BradyCubes08
36.  3.21 Michał Krasowski
37.  3.23 Trig0n
38.  3.26 tJardigradHe
39.  3.27 riz3ndrr
39.  3.27 twoj_stary_pijany
39.  3.27 Antto Pitkänen
42.  3.28 MrKuba600
43.  3.29 BradenTheMagician
43.  3.29 G2013
45.  3.37 Sub1Hour
46.  3.42 Dream Cubing
47.  3.50 Logan
47.  3.50 SpiFunTastic
49.  3.53 AidanNoogie
49.  3.53 Jami Viljanen
51.  3.55 [email protected]
51.  3.55 MCuber
53.  3.57 Underwatercuber
54.  3.60 eyeball321
55.  3.61 BraydenTheCuber
56.  3.68 DGCubes
57.  3.70 parkertrager
58.  3.71 wuque man
59.  3.74 NewoMinx
60.  3.76 alexmge
61.  3.77 SebastianCarrillo
62.  3.88 remopihel
62.  3.88 jason3141
64.  3.89 wearephamily1719
65.  3.93 RileyN23
66.  3.95 Coinman_
67.  3.97 BMcCl1
68.  3.99 Liam Wadek
68.  3.99 Natanael
70.  4.03 João Vinicius
70.  4.03 Shadowjockey
72.  4.04 d2polld
72.  4.04 dollarstorecubes
74.  4.09 Chris Van Der Brink
75.  4.13 Valken
76.  4.19 jvier
77.  4.22 abhijat
78.  4.23 JustinTimeCuber
79.  4.26 BLCuber8
80.  4.27 trav1
80.  4.27 Rollercoasterben
82.  4.30 Fred Lang
83.  4.31 bennettstouder
84.  4.38 Utkarsh Ashar
85.  4.48 Cube to Cube
85.  4.48 u Cube
87.  4.51 DSauce
87.  4.51 [email protected]
89.  4.54 AlphaCam625
89.  4.54 Zeke Mackay
91.  4.61 KrokosB
92.  4.64 VIBE_ZT
93.  4.65 GTGil
94.  4.66 Comvat
95.  4.68 nikodem.rudy
95.  4.68 sigalig
97.  4.71 cuber-26
98.  4.74 ProStar
99.  4.78 Cooki348
100.  4.79 CrispyCubing
101.  4.80 ichcubegern
101.  4.80 Pratyush Manas
103.  4.89 MattP98
104.  4.94 Koen van Aller
105.  4.95 MaikeruKonare
106.  4.99 Aadil- ali
107.  5.02 begiuli65
108.  5.03 Alpha cuber
108.  5.03 FruitCuber
108.  5.03 SirBacon
111.  5.04 HendrikW
111.  5.04 lumes2121
113.  5.05 fun at the joy
113.  5.05 swankfukinc
115.  5.07 Parke187
116.  5.08 BenChristman1
117.  5.16 Ian Pang
117.  5.16 Infraredlizards
119.  5.20 Dylan Swarts
120.  5.21 lucasliao0403
121.  5.24 Zman04
122.  5.29 trangium
123.  5.53 CruddyCuber
124.  5.58 Lewis
125.  5.63 Triangles_are_cubers
126.  5.68 qwer13
127.  5.76 Eli C
128.  5.78 MegaminxMan
129.  5.80 2019DWYE01
130.  5.89 CaptainCuber
130.  5.89 abunickabhi
132.  5.94 Ali161102
133.  6.05 [email protected]
134.  6.19 ngmh
135.  6.45 topppits
136.  6.46 LoiteringCuber
137.  6.47 hollower147
138.  6.49 G0ingInsqne
139.  6.52 revaldoah
139.  6.52 Amelia
141.  6.77 PingPongCuber
142.  6.92 I'm A Cuber
143.  6.95 N4Cubing
144.  7.00 toinou06cubing
145.  7.04 dschieses
146.  7.15 UnknownCanvas
147.  7.23 Thelegend12
148.  7.35 HKspeed.com
149.  7.37 Nayano
150.  7.49 MarixPix
151.  7.52 Joe Archibald
152.  7.58 drpfisherman
153.  7.76 oliver sitja sichel
154.  7.77 NaterTater23
155.  7.79 Petri Krzywacki
156.  7.97 Woodman567
157.  8.00 ok cuber
158.  8.15 Master_Disaster
159.  8.25 [email protected]
160.  8.74 Het
161.  8.84 One Wheel
162.  8.92 freshcuber.de
163.  8.95 Mike Hughey
164.  9.95 HighQualityCollection
164.  9.95 sporteisvogel
166.  11.90 JustAnotherCuber
167.  12.00 Jacck
168.  12.56 Henry Lipka
169.  12.90 MEF227
170.  18.01 MatsBergsten
171.  DNF turtwig


*3x3x3*(208)
1.  6.90 Khairur Rachim
2.  7.21 Jscuber
3.  7.45 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  7.46 asiahyoo1997
5.  7.60 Zeke Mackay
6.  7.77 PlatonCuber
7.  7.90 Sameer Aggarwal
8.  7.94 Luke Garrett
9.  8.07 jancsi02
10.  8.16 Sean Hartman
11.  8.24 OriginalUsername
12.  8.36 parkertrager
13.  8.44 Legomanz
14.  8.46 JustinTimeCuber
14.  8.46 cuberkid10
16.  8.51 TipsterTrickster
17.  8.55 jakgun0130
18.  8.68 RileyN23
19.  8.70 thecubingwizard
20.  8.81 asacuber
21.  8.85 mihnea3000
22.  8.87 MichaelNielsen
23.  9.01 AidanNoogie
24.  9.08 turtwig
25.  9.09 tJardigradHe
25.  9.09 Dream Cubing
27.  9.11 cuber-26
28.  9.16 NewoMinx
29.  9.29 Michał Krasowski
29.  9.29 ichcubegern
31.  9.38 wuque man
32.  9.40 boroc226han
33.  9.43 Shadowjockey
34.  9.52 riz3ndrr
35.  9.59 TheDubDubJr
36.  9.63 JO Cubing
37.  9.65 DGCubes
38.  9.71 MrKuba600
39.  9.72 V.Kochergin
40.  9.73 Helmer Ewert
41.  9.80 AlphaCam625
42.  9.83 smackbadatskewb
43.  9.97 twoj_stary_pijany
44.  10.02 Notrux32
45.  10.11 DhruvA
46.  10.12 MCuber
47.  10.13 Kerry_Creech
48.  10.18 NathanaelCubes
49.  10.21 BradyCubes08
49.  10.21 sashdev
51.  10.22 Andrew_Rizo
52.  10.33 Ontricus
53.  10.36 YouCubing
54.  10.41 Coinman_
54.  10.41 G2013
56.  10.53 Liam Wadek
57.  10.66 Teh Keng Foo
58.  10.67 KrokosB
59.  10.69 Dylan is nub
60.  10.73 jvier
61.  10.74 sigalig
62.  10.80 Sub1Hour
63.  10.86 leomannen
64.  10.91 dollarstorecubes
65.  11.01 Awder
66.  11.06 Logan
67.  11.08 BradenTheMagician
68.  11.11 nikodem.rudy
69.  11.14 OwenB
70.  11.16 MegaminxMan
70.  11.16 Cooki348
72.  11.22 Rubadcar
73.  11.28 Keenan Johnson
74.  11.44 CubicOreo
74.  11.44 abhijat
76.  11.56 Dylan Swarts
77.  11.64 Fred Lang
78.  11.69 fun at the joy
79.  11.87 [email protected]
80.  11.97 Ian Pang
81.  12.15 Color Cuber
82.  12.17 EJCubed
83.  12.18 midnightcuberx
84.  12.23 20luky3
85.  12.42 trav1
85.  12.42 TheNoobCuber
87.  12.43 abunickabhi
87.  12.43 begiuli65
89.  12.47 GTGil
90.  12.51 MattP98
91.  12.53 u Cube
92.  12.54 HendrikW
93.  12.61 nickelcubes
93.  12.61 Chris Van Der Brink
95.  12.62 SpiFunTastic
96.  12.73 Utkarsh Ashar
97.  12.79 Trig0n
98.  12.81 Sixstringcal
99.  12.83 NoProblemCubing
100.  12.86 Underwatercuber
101.  12.88 SebastianCarrillo
101.  12.88 Rollercoasterben
103.  12.93 remopihel
104.  13.01 speedcube.insta
105.  13.03 xyzzy
106.  13.04 Koen van Aller
107.  13.11 Jami Viljanen
108.  13.12 lumes2121
109.  13.14 ican97
110.  13.15 Henry Lipka
111.  13.17 sqAree
112.  13.18 d2polld
113.  13.38 Parke187
114.  13.39 Natanael
114.  13.39 MarixPix
116.  13.41 LoiteringCuber
117.  13.44 ngmh
118.  13.50 cubeshepherd
119.  13.59 eyeball321
120.  14.01 lucasliao0403
121.  14.07 Ali161102
122.  14.08 qwer13
123.  14.10 Immolated-Marmoset
124.  14.12 [email protected]
125.  14.15 Alexis1011
126.  14.17 BLCuber8
127.  14.33 Antto Pitkänen
128.  14.36 João Vinicius
129.  14.47 InlandEmpireCuber
130.  14.51 Infraredlizards
131.  14.66 sascholeks
132.  14.69 Aadil- ali
133.  14.82 Kal-Flo
134.  14.83 BraydenTheCuber
135.  14.88 oliver sitja sichel
136.  14.92 MaikeruKonare
137.  14.99 Jmuncuber
138.  15.00 rubyakdks kube
139.  15.02 DSauce
140.  15.03 Cube to Cube
141.  15.20 drpfisherman
142.  15.28 danvie
143.  15.35 nms777
144.  15.37 bennettstouder
145.  15.61 Alea
146.  15.68 pizzacrust
147.  15.90 Lvl9001Wizard
148.  15.95 CrispyCubing
149.  15.97 CruddyCuber
150.  16.01 [email protected]
151.  16.02 trangium
152.  16.08 topppits
153.  16.10 Woodman567
154.  16.15 SirBacon
155.  16.19 CaptainCuber
156.  16.41 VIBE_ZT
157.  16.78 CurlyFries
158.  16.79 Nayano
159.  16.85 alexmge
160.  16.99 [email protected]
161.  17.17 swankfukinc
162.  17.20 george dunners
163.  17.32 G0ingInsqne
164.  18.12 Comvat
165.  18.13 FruitCuber
166.  18.79 ProStar
167.  18.84 PingPongCuber
168.  18.98 Amelia
169.  19.16 Thelegend12
170.  19.77 Triangles_are_cubers
171.  19.85 MarkA64
171.  19.85 wearephamily1719
173.  19.93 Eli C
174.  19.99 Master_Disaster
175.  20.07 HighQualityCollection
176.  20.15 BenChristman1
177.  20.21 Petri Krzywacki
178.  20.89 UnknownCanvas
179.  21.12 revaldoah
180.  21.49 toinou06cubing
181.  21.60 2019DWYE01
182.  21.80 I'm A Cuber
183.  22.00 HKspeed.com
184.  22.25 dschieses
185.  22.71 Mike Hughey
186.  22.74 Pratyush Manas
187.  23.02 NaterTater23
188.  24.26 P3N.gu1nCXI
189.  24.27 ok cuber
190.  24.51 N4Cubing
191.  24.77 Lewis
192.  25.76 Joe Archibald
193.  26.09 One Wheel
194.  26.63 RyuKagamine
195.  26.79 freshcuber.de
196.  27.12 sporteisvogel
197.  27.24 tuga88
198.  29.01 hollower147
199.  29.34 MEF227
200.  29.77 Nina83
201.  30.29 matt boeren
202.  30.75 CreationUniverse
203.  31.41 Jacck
204.  32.83 JustAnotherCuber
205.  37.67 MatsBergsten
206.  47.86 astronomize
207.  48.03 JailtonMendes
208.  DNF TommyC


*4x4x4*(120)
1.  29.95 cuberkid10
2.  31.03 asiahyoo1997
3.  31.58 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  33.71 RileyN23
4.  33.71 Dream Cubing
6.  33.79 Sean Hartman
7.  34.49 OriginalUsername
8.  35.20 MrKuba600
9.  35.52 NewoMinx
10.  36.10 mihnea3000
11.  36.25 ichcubegern
12.  36.89 G2013
13.  38.20 Shadowjockey
14.  38.26 wuque man
15.  38.33 JO Cubing
16.  38.52 boroc226han
17.  38.68 AidanNoogie
18.  38.86 turtwig
19.  38.93 dollarstorecubes
20.  39.09 TheDubDubJr
21.  39.10 Zeke Mackay
22.  39.57 MCuber
23.  39.64 TipsterTrickster
24.  39.76 Michał Krasowski
24.  39.76 riz3ndrr
26.  40.56 Keenan Johnson
27.  40.69 V.Kochergin
28.  41.00 BradenTheMagician
29.  41.57 sigalig
30.  41.68 DGCubes
31.  42.06 Luke Garrett
32.  42.66 MegaminxMan
33.  42.86 DhruvA
34.  43.19 fun at the joy
35.  43.97 KrokosB
36.  44.34 smackbadatskewb
37.  45.80 abunickabhi
38.  45.90 leomannen
39.  46.05 JustinTimeCuber
40.  46.13 20luky3
41.  46.72 trav1
42.  47.03 jvier
43.  47.40 Fred Lang
44.  47.53 xyzzy
45.  47.61 OwenB
46.  47.97 abhijat
47.  48.07 NathanaelCubes
48.  48.41 Dylan Swarts
49.  48.51 begiuli65
50.  48.59 Dylan is nub
51.  48.71 Color Cuber
52.  49.26 Logan
53.  49.31 TheNoobCuber
54.  49.45 MattP98
55.  49.51 Rollercoasterben
56.  50.10 Sub1Hour
57.  50.11 YouCubing
58.  50.19 remopihel
59.  51.62 Liam Wadek
60.  51.74 Keroma12
61.  52.18 midnightcuberx
62.  52.94 Parke187
63.  53.75 MaikeruKonare
64.  54.40 NoProblemCubing
65.  54.72 drpfisherman
66.  55.01 Chris Van Der Brink
67.  55.57 pizzacrust
68.  55.62 Underwatercuber
69.  55.77 swankfukinc
70.  55.87 Cooki348
71.  56.66 lumes2121
72.  58.84 speedcube.insta
73.  58.92 Utkarsh Ashar
74.  59.34 Infraredlizards
75.  1:00.19 ngmh
76.  1:00.62 d2polld
77.  1:01.71 topppits
78.  1:01.98 SpiFunTastic
79.  1:02.00 Koen van Aller
80.  1:02.68 CaptainCuber
81.  1:02.71 oliver sitja sichel
82.  1:03.05 Ali161102
83.  1:03.45 UnknownCanvas
84.  1:03.56 BLCuber8
85.  1:04.48 MarixPix
86.  1:04.51 Nayano
87.  1:06.60 bennettstouder
88.  1:06.72 VIBE_ZT
89.  1:08.66 2019DWYE01
90.  1:09.53 CruddyCuber
91.  1:14.53 PingPongCuber
92.  1:17.36 Triangles_are_cubers
93.  1:18.96 G0ingInsqne
94.  1:20.91 BenChristman1
95.  1:21.24 Petri Krzywacki
96.  1:21.61 Woodman567
97.  1:21.66 Amelia
98.  1:22.68 I'm A Cuber
99.  1:23.69 ok cuber
100.  1:25.67 revaldoah
101.  1:27.09 wearephamily1719
102.  1:28.62 Mike Hughey
103.  1:29.24 Thelegend12
104.  1:29.28 One Wheel
105.  1:30.22 Aadil- ali
106.  1:32.13 SirBacon
107.  1:32.78 sporteisvogel
108.  1:35.77 toinou06cubing
109.  1:37.38 dschieses
110.  1:41.15 freshcuber.de
111.  1:44.95 NaterTater23
112.  1:58.78 Master_Disaster
113.  2:01.94 Jacck
114.  2:02.87 hollower147
115.  2:09.06 ProStar
116.  2:12.07 P3N.gu1nCXI
117.  2:13.18 MEF227
118.  2:13.42 MatsBergsten
119.  2:30.06 Joe Archibald
120.  2:40.64 JustAnotherCuber


*5x5x5*(87)
1.  53.61 asiahyoo1997
2.  55.45 Dream Cubing
3.  57.57 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  59.71 jancsi02
5.  1:00.77 cuberkid10
6.  1:03.78 Shadowjockey
7.  1:03.83 OriginalUsername
8.  1:05.90 ichcubegern
9.  1:05.92 NewoMinx
10.  1:07.45 wuque man
11.  1:08.90 Michał Krasowski
12.  1:09.30 Khairur Rachim
13.  1:09.40 AidanNoogie
14.  1:10.53 mihnea3000
15.  1:11.52 TheDubDubJr
16.  1:13.31 G2013
17.  1:13.75 Luke Garrett
18.  1:14.22 Coinman_
19.  1:15.07 cuber-26
20.  1:15.78 DGCubes
21.  1:16.05 TipsterTrickster
22.  1:16.82 sigalig
23.  1:16.88 MrKuba600
24.  1:17.36 DhruvA
25.  1:20.50 boroc226han
26.  1:20.76 JO Cubing
27.  1:21.69 fun at the joy
28.  1:21.92 Helmer Ewert
29.  1:22.01 dollarstorecubes
30.  1:22.16 Keroma12
31.  1:23.00 xyzzy
32.  1:24.71 Keenan Johnson
33.  1:24.76 Zeke Mackay
34.  1:24.99 KrokosB
35.  1:25.14 riz3ndrr
36.  1:25.69 YouCubing
37.  1:25.74 turtwig
38.  1:27.90 drpfisherman
39.  1:28.28 abunickabhi
40.  1:28.59 trav1
41.  1:28.74 V.Kochergin
42.  1:29.73 JustinTimeCuber
43.  1:30.83 BradenTheMagician
44.  1:33.71 Sub1Hour
45.  1:36.26 pjk
46.  1:36.85 MattP98
47.  1:38.55 Dylan Swarts
48.  1:38.64 Chris Van Der Brink
49.  1:41.42 MarixPix
50.  1:42.85 begiuli65
51.  1:43.15 Logan
52.  1:46.14 jvier
53.  1:46.17 Koen van Aller
54.  1:46.81 20luky3
55.  1:50.98 Rollercoasterben
56.  1:51.77 EJCubed
57.  1:53.29 swankfukinc
58.  1:57.48 VIBE_ZT
59.  1:58.11 topppits
60.  1:58.20 lumes2121
61.  2:00.25 Liam Wadek
62.  2:11.10 Parke187
63.  2:11.48 oliver sitja sichel
64.  2:11.53 Nayano
65.  2:16.84 PingPongCuber
66.  2:18.88 2019DWYE01
67.  2:20.39 One Wheel
68.  2:28.52 d2polld
69.  2:31.51 RyuKagamine
70.  2:44.23 midnightcuberx
71.  2:48.09 BenChristman1
72.  2:48.22 Petri Krzywacki
73.  2:55.08 Amelia
74.  2:58.08 Jacck
75.  3:00.42 revaldoah
76.  3:11.02 sporteisvogel
77.  3:22.93 I'm A Cuber
78.  3:26.22 ok cuber
79.  3:33.08 freshcuber.de
80.  3:50.78 wearephamily1719
81.  3:54.26 MatsBergsten
82.  3:56.74 HKspeed.com
83.  3:57.60 Pratyush Manas
84.  4:49.65 hollower147
85.  5:14.00 JustAnotherCuber
86.  5:32.31 ProStar
87.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*6x6x6*(44)
1.  1:34.86 Dream Cubing
2.  1:38.02 jancsi02
3.  1:38.99 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  1:49.78 cuberkid10
5.  1:52.60 Sean Hartman
6.  1:57.68 TheDubDubJr
7.  1:58.02 tJardigradHe
8.  1:59.05 ichcubegern
9.  2:09.01 Coinman_
10.  2:11.19 NewoMinx
11.  2:11.70 TipsterTrickster
12.  2:13.37 OriginalUsername
13.  2:24.98 dollarstorecubes
14.  2:24.99 MrKuba600
15.  2:26.26 KrokosB
16.  2:29.69 Keroma12
17.  2:34.67 JO Cubing
18.  2:35.82 DhruvA
19.  2:36.17 trav1
20.  2:41.62 YouCubing
21.  2:43.98 xyzzy
22.  2:45.76 abunickabhi
23.  2:48.34 Sub1Hour
24.  2:50.37 DGCubes
25.  2:50.57 Michał Krasowski
26.  2:52.85 boroc226han
27.  2:55.55 Zeke Mackay
28.  3:00.05 Dylan Swarts
29.  3:01.85 fun at the joy
30.  3:12.28 Kit Clement
31.  3:19.43 Keenan Johnson
32.  3:20.08 MattP98
33.  3:28.46 swankfukinc
34.  3:31.59 Logan
35.  3:43.99 Liam Wadek
36.  3:52.50 Rollercoasterben
37.  4:10.57 VIBE_ZT
38.  4:11.57 One Wheel
39.  4:55.43 Petri Krzywacki
40.  5:22.38 PingPongCuber
41.  6:50.49 sporteisvogel
42.  7:09.09 freshcuber.de
43.  7:11.93 MatsBergsten
44.  DNF cuber-26


*7x7x7*(38)
1.  2:16.75 Dream Cubing
2.  2:46.96 Sean Hartman
3.  2:51.63 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:53.65 TheDubDubJr
5.  2:55.87 cuberkid10
6.  3:11.07 Coinman_
7.  3:14.75 OriginalUsername
8.  3:18.54 NewoMinx
9.  3:21.26 wuque man
10.  3:22.57 TipsterTrickster
11.  3:22.59 KrokosB
12.  3:37.03 YouCubing
13.  3:45.32 MrKuba600
14.  3:47.35 DhruvA
15.  3:48.17 Keroma12
16.  3:50.74 Luke Garrett
17.  3:51.39 dollarstorecubes
18.  4:00.34 JO Cubing
19.  4:06.01 DGCubes
20.  4:24.35 Sub1Hour
21.  4:33.05 Kit Clement
22.  4:47.48 abunickabhi
23.  4:49.71 MattP98
24.  5:11.77 swankfukinc
25.  5:24.65 Alea
26.  5:25.17 Liam Wadek
27.  5:52.49 lumes2121
28.  6:22.81 One Wheel
29.  6:38.11 RyuKagamine
30.  7:01.85 Petri Krzywacki
31.  8:58.52 PingPongCuber
32.  10:04.82 I'm A Cuber
33.  10:08.67 sporteisvogel
34.  DNF nikodem.rudy
34.  DNF Zeke Mackay
34.  DNF turtwig
34.  DNF topppits
34.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(56)
1.  3.25 Khairur Rachim
2.  4.13 asacuber
3.  4.49 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  4.77 Aadil- ali
5.  4.91 TipsterTrickster
6.  4.99 parkertrager
7.  5.62 Dylan is nub
8.  5.84 wuque man
9.  6.06 ExultantCarn
10.  7.05 Rubadcar
11.  7.25 OriginalUsername
12.  8.95 turtwig
13.  9.23 taco_schell
14.  10.33 V.Kochergin
15.  10.44 NathanaelCubes
16.  10.58 BLCuber8
17.  11.67 Sean Hartman
18.  12.45 Dream Cubing
19.  12.87 ichcubegern
20.  13.24 abunickabhi
21.  15.48 riz3ndrr
22.  15.93 Luke Garrett
23.  16.28 G2013
24.  17.53 u Cube
25.  17.77 [email protected]
26.  18.08 Logan
27.  20.12 YouCubing
28.  20.42 fun at the joy
29.  21.02 Joe Archibald
30.  21.91 Sub1Hour
31.  23.06 DGCubes
32.  24.34 MrKuba600
33.  24.60 MattP98
34.  26.58 dollarstorecubes
35.  30.91 AidanNoogie
36.  32.57 Alpha cuber
37.  33.33 Mike Hughey
38.  34.52 OwenB
39.  35.69 cuber-26
40.  35.88 MatsBergsten
41.  36.81 midnightcuberx
42.  37.53 ProStar
43.  43.26 Cube to Cube
44.  44.89 Jacck
45.  53.88 ngmh
46.  1:01.34 hollower147
47.  1:08.86 BraydenTheCuber
48.  1:15.60 One Wheel
49.  1:16.39 Utkarsh Ashar
50.  2:17.17 PingPongCuber
51.  2:18.91 freshcuber.de
52.  2:37.10 lumes2121
53.  4:02.09 JustAnotherCuber
54.  DNF 2019DWYE01
54.  DNF eyeball321
54.  DNF Antto Pitkänen


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(43)
1.  19.41 jakgun0130
2.  20.74 G2013
3.  21.78 Andrew_Rizo


Spoiler



4.  22.82 sigalig
5.  28.23 ican97
6.  32.55 abunickabhi
7.  34.44 NathanaelCubes
8.  38.55 Sean Hartman
9.  43.34 Mikikajek
10.  44.79 Keroma12
11.  44.88 typo56
12.  50.43 YouCubing
13.  51.15 Underwatercuber
14.  52.88 sqAree
15.  58.11 revaldoah
16.  1:00.60 Dylan Swarts
17.  1:06.52 Khairur Rachim
18.  1:18.07 Ali161102
19.  1:21.34 MattP98
20.  1:21.89 MatsBergsten
21.  1:23.00 Natanael
22.  1:26.12 remopihel
23.  1:28.80 TipsterTrickster
24.  1:36.83 Dylan is nub
25.  1:37.70 Logan
26.  1:43.93 dollarstorecubes
27.  1:49.34 elimescube
28.  2:01.60 fun at the joy
29.  2:14.12 cuber-26
30.  2:23.47 Cooki348
31.  3:07.78 Jacck
32.  3:32.72 AidanNoogie
33.  3:56.31 d2polld
34.  3:57.12 PingPongCuber
35.  4:43.12 RyuKagamine
36.  8:11.38 freshcuber.de
37.  9:34.09 ProStar
38.  DNF One Wheel
38.  DNF DGCubes
38.  DNF ichcubegern
38.  DNF NewoMinx
38.  DNF ngmh
38.  DNF Zeke Mackay


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)
1.  3:16.71 typo56
2.  5:10.29 MatsBergsten
3.  5:20.44 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  7:30.54 DGCubes
5.  8:42.95 brad711
6.  9:01.62 Jacck
7.  14:00.09 elimescube
8.  DNF One Wheel
8.  DNF Logan
8.  DNF abunickabhi
8.  DNF G2013
8.  DNF dollarstorecubes


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  19:01.43 Jacck
2.  19:55.67 Cuberstache
3.  21:08.06 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  26:06.80 brad711
5.  DNF Natanael
5.  DNF MatsBergsten
5.  DNF abunickabhi


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(10)
1.  16/22 49:18 Dylan Swarts
2.  4/4 23:01 fun at the joy
3.  2/2 3:22 Dylan is nub


Spoiler



4.  3/5 29:46 MatsBergsten
5.  4/7 60:00 Alpha cuber
6.  2/4 15:12 Jacck
6.  0/2 10:47 Logan
6.  0/3 20 One Wheel
6.  1/2 2:29 abunickabhi
6.  10/37 54:13 T1_M0


*3x3x3 one-handed*(124)
1.  10.96 Khairur Rachim
2.  13.12 jancsi02
3.  13.62 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  14.10 parkertrager
5.  14.37 Luke Garrett
6.  14.61 ichcubegern
7.  14.66 tJardigradHe
8.  14.73 Sean Hartman
9.  14.85 turtwig
10.  15.13 Dream Cubing
11.  15.43 asacuber
12.  15.88 NewoMinx
13.  16.13 BradyCubes08
14.  16.56 Zeke Mackay
15.  16.63 DhruvA
16.  16.66 NathanaelCubes
17.  16.85 Dylan is nub
18.  16.98 Coinman_
19.  17.34 cuberkid10
20.  17.58 MrKuba600
21.  17.70 TheDubDubJr
22.  17.77 jvier
23.  17.80 JO Cubing
24.  17.87 TipsterTrickster
25.  17.89 wuque man
26.  18.33 BradenTheMagician
27.  18.37 abunickabhi
28.  18.44 Teh Keng Foo
29.  18.61 Shadowjockey
30.  18.89 mihnea3000
31.  19.14 Michał Krasowski
32.  19.17 leomannen
33.  19.19 dollarstorecubes
34.  19.20 JustinTimeCuber
35.  19.38 nickelcubes
36.  19.42 AidanNoogie
37.  19.50 KrokosB
38.  19.56 cuber-26
39.  19.73 Rubadcar
40.  19.79 boroc226han
41.  19.81 Logan
42.  20.23 Sixstringcal
43.  20.31 sqAree
44.  20.32 DGCubes
45.  20.64 MCuber
46.  21.12 midnightcuberx
47.  21.38 xyzzy
48.  21.50 jason3141
49.  21.61 drpfisherman
50.  21.99 MegaminxMan
51.  22.13 NoProblemCubing
52.  22.21 YouCubing
53.  22.52 G2013
54.  22.65 oliver sitja sichel
55.  23.21 Cooki348
55.  23.21 fun at the joy
57.  23.32 begiuli65
58.  23.58 Color Cuber
59.  23.70 Utkarsh Ashar
60.  23.97 TheNoobCuber
61.  24.21 ngmh
62.  24.47 Parke187
63.  24.64 Keenan Johnson
64.  24.78 Antto Pitkänen
65.  24.85 remopihel
66.  25.37 MattP98
67.  25.68 Sub1Hour
68.  26.06 u Cube
69.  26.64 Immolated-Marmoset
70.  26.76 eyeball321
71.  26.93 Alea
72.  27.40 LoiteringCuber
73.  27.61 Liam Wadek
74.  27.94 Underwatercuber
75.  28.00 trav1
76.  28.53 ican97
77.  28.79 Chris Van Der Brink
78.  28.93 d2polld
79.  30.93 lumes2121
80.  31.07 [email protected]
81.  31.51 Dylan Swarts
82.  32.09 BLCuber8
83.  32.39 nms777
84.  32.57 Alexis1011
85.  32.99 Comvat
86.  33.09 swankfukinc
87.  34.08 Ali161102
88.  34.11 VIBE_ZT
89.  34.22 InlandEmpireCuber
90.  34.33 Cube to Cube
91.  34.44 SpiFunTastic
92.  34.95 revaldoah
93.  35.42 BraydenTheCuber
94.  35.55 Koen van Aller
95.  36.84 PingPongCuber
96.  37.12 Petri Krzywacki
97.  37.37 Amelia
98.  37.81 trangium
99.  39.06 SirBacon
100.  39.82 george dunners
101.  41.56 CruddyCuber
102.  41.88 Ian Pang
103.  41.96 freshcuber.de
104.  43.04 2019DWYE01
105.  43.99 ok cuber
106.  44.06 One Wheel
107.  44.61 hollower147
108.  44.65 Mike Hughey
109.  44.71 Thelegend12
110.  46.54 G0ingInsqne
111.  48.32 wearephamily1719
112.  50.78 ProStar
113.  54.34 toinou06cubing
114.  55.67 BenChristman1
115.  59.65 sporteisvogel
116.  1:00.77 Jacck
117.  1:03.27 NaterTater23
118.  1:06.54 tuga88
119.  1:09.60 Master_Disaster
120.  1:25.83 Joe Archibald
121.  1:26.21 matt boeren
122.  2:18.92 MatsBergsten
123.  DNF riz3ndrr
123.  DNF pizzacrust


*3x3x3 With feet*(12)
1.  34.37 DhruvA
2.  34.84 V.Kochergin
3.  35.74 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  39.45 DGCubes
5.  1:07.49 YouCubing
6.  1:14.86 hollower147
7.  1:33.23 Logan
8.  1:36.04 ichcubegern
9.  1:42.93 Alpha cuber
10.  2:01.78 fun at the joy
11.  2:21.14 midnightcuberx
12.  5:08.57 ProStar


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(17)
1.  29.38 Zeke Mackay
2.  38.93 TheDubDubJr
3.  40.35 hollower147


Spoiler



4.  45.67 DGCubes
5.  50.36 ichcubegern
6.  55.01 YouCubing
7.  1:21.21 MrKuba600
8.  1:34.33 [email protected]
9.  1:41.66 cuber-26
10.  2:04.07 CaptainCuber
11.  2:11.56 ProStar
12.  2:40.57 trangium
13.  3:49.74 drpfisherman
14.  DNF fun at the joy
14.  DNF MatsBergsten
14.  DNF BenChristman1
14.  DNF Logan


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(28)
1.  24.67 (24, 25, 25) Teh Keng Foo
2.  26.00 (26, 24, 28) G2013
3.  26.33 (25, 27, 27) Underwatercuber


Spoiler



4.  28.00 (27, 27, 30) WoowyBaby
5.  28.67 (27, 33, 26) Theo Leinad
5.  28.67 (31, 28, 27) Jack314
7.  29.00 (29, 29, 29) TipsterTrickster
8.  29.33 (29, 28, 31) xyzzy
9.  31.67 (31, 29, 35) davidr
10.  33.33 (32, 34, 34) Sixstringcal
11.  33.67 (28, 44, 29) brad711
12.  34.67 (39, 35, 30) fun at the joy
13.  35.00 (33, 34, 38) RyuKagamine
14.  36.67 (38, 35, 37) Mike Hughey
15.  43.33 (36, 46, 48) ProStar
16.  47.00 (43, 50, 48) cuber-26
17.  49.00 (42, 62, 43) ngmh
18.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) irontwig
18.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) Shadowjockey
18.  DNF (28, DNF, DNS) ExultantCarn
18.  DNF (29, DNS, DNS) Sameer Aggarwal
18.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) trangium
18.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) MrKuba600
18.  DNF (38, 38, DNS) remopihel
18.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) tJardigradHe
18.  DNF (41, DNF, DNF) abunickabhi
18.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) parkertrager
18.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) LoiteringCuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(69)
1.  39.52 cuberkid10
2.  41.61 OriginalUsername
3.  43.27 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  44.61 Dream Cubing
5.  47.03 MrKuba600
6.  49.61 Sean Hartman
7.  50.07 AidanNoogie
8.  50.22 G2013
9.  51.77 riz3ndrr
10.  52.47 dollarstorecubes
11.  52.68 Luke Garrett
12.  52.86 wuque man
13.  54.16 JO Cubing
14.  54.18 TheDubDubJr
15.  54.24 fun at the joy
16.  55.66 Logan
17.  56.74 DhruvA
18.  56.78 ichcubegern
19.  56.89 TipsterTrickster
20.  58.28 Zeke Mackay
21.  58.69 MegaminxMan
22.  1:00.08 DGCubes
23.  1:00.23 Michał Krasowski
24.  1:03.18 trav1
25.  1:03.42 boroc226han
26.  1:09.37 abunickabhi
27.  1:12.04 YouCubing
28.  1:12.21 Antto Pitkänen
29.  1:12.87 Cooki348
30.  1:12.89 Liam Wadek
31.  1:15.05 Utkarsh Ashar
32.  1:15.34 oliver sitja sichel
33.  1:16.14 swankfukinc
34.  1:16.39 midnightcuberx
35.  1:16.90 remopihel
36.  1:17.51 drpfisherman
37.  1:17.87 ngmh
38.  1:19.34 d2polld
39.  1:19.57 SpiFunTastic
40.  1:19.81 Sub1Hour
41.  1:23.78 Rollercoasterben
42.  1:27.67 BLCuber8
43.  1:28.95 CaptainCuber
44.  1:30.89 Infraredlizards
45.  1:36.17 UnknownCanvas
46.  1:39.61 VIBE_ZT
47.  1:39.65 Nayano
48.  1:41.63 2019DWYE01
49.  1:45.75 [email protected]
50.  1:46.49 Woodman567
51.  1:47.42 G0ingInsqne
52.  1:47.65 Cube to Cube
53.  1:48.28 PingPongCuber
54.  1:49.93 Petri Krzywacki
55.  1:57.59 One Wheel
56.  2:01.66 I'm A Cuber
57.  2:01.91 BenChristman1
58.  2:10.22 wearephamily1719
59.  2:13.27 lumes2121
60.  2:13.73 Lewis
61.  2:19.70 ok cuber
62.  2:24.26 NaterTater23
63.  2:38.89 MEF227
64.  2:39.45 ProStar
65.  2:44.41 Master_Disaster
66.  2:59.10 Jacck
67.  2:59.68 hollower147
68.  3:19.39 MatsBergsten
69.  3:34.58 JustAnotherCuber


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(47)
1.  1:47.71 Dream Cubing
2.  1:48.98 cuberkid10
3.  1:54.55 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1:57.63 Sean Hartman
5.  1:59.06 OriginalUsername
6.  2:01.51 Khairur Rachim
7.  2:02.92 G2013
8.  2:07.37 wuque man
9.  2:09.47 TheDubDubJr
10.  2:10.66 Luke Garrett
11.  2:11.73 Michał Krasowski
11.  2:11.73 TipsterTrickster
13.  2:14.98 boroc226han
14.  2:17.64 dollarstorecubes
15.  2:18.81 DhruvA
16.  2:21.92 JO Cubing
17.  2:25.87 DGCubes
18.  2:27.27 Zeke Mackay
19.  2:34.36 abunickabhi
20.  2:37.22 Sub1Hour
21.  2:37.59 Logan
22.  2:37.69 YouCubing
23.  2:49.32 trav1
24.  2:52.66 Liam Wadek
25.  2:56.12 fun at the joy
26.  3:05.39 Antto Pitkänen
27.  3:08.42 Rollercoasterben
28.  3:10.18 NoProblemCubing
29.  3:18.42 swankfukinc
30.  3:22.16 CaptainCuber
31.  3:46.88 lumes2121
32.  3:56.72 Nayano
33.  3:58.02 Utkarsh Ashar
34.  4:03.49 oliver sitja sichel
35.  4:09.90 d2polld
36.  4:10.15 midnightcuberx
37.  4:14.58 PingPongCuber
38.  4:35.57 One Wheel
39.  4:45.35 Petri Krzywacki
40.  5:02.80 BenChristman1
41.  5:15.02 I'm A Cuber
42.  5:30.42 ok cuber
43.  5:33.88 Lewis
44.  7:13.38 [email protected]
45.  7:41.48 JustAnotherCuber
46.  7:58.71 ProStar
47.  7:59.93 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(24)
1.  3:26.44 Dream Cubing
2.  3:32.81 cuberkid10
3.  4:04.99 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:10.56 OriginalUsername
5.  4:21.21 TheDubDubJr
6.  5:02.16 JO Cubing
7.  5:12.81 boroc226han
8.  5:14.03 fun at the joy
9.  5:14.87 DGCubes
10.  5:14.93 Zeke Mackay
11.  5:25.67 YouCubing
12.  5:49.02 abunickabhi
13.  5:54.39 Logan
14.  5:58.35 Sub1Hour
15.  6:54.17 Liam Wadek
16.  6:55.64 swankfukinc
17.  7:25.39 Antto Pitkänen
18.  7:35.56 lumes2121
19.  7:48.56 Rollercoasterben
20.  7:50.44 oliver sitja sichel
21.  8:26.22 One Wheel
22.  9:24.47 PingPongCuber
23.  11:50.26 BenChristman1
24.  13:08.72 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(20)
1.  5:44.95 Dream Cubing
2.  6:41.63 cuberkid10
3.  7:10.76 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7:13.06 ichcubegern
5.  7:15.86 TheDubDubJr
6.  9:02.55 DhruvA
7.  9:19.06 Luke Garrett
8.  9:25.23 JO Cubing
9.  9:28.78 YouCubing
10.  9:43.41 Zeke Mackay
11.  9:46.84 DGCubes
12.  9:57.03 Sub1Hour
13.  11:51.55 abunickabhi
14.  12:13.52 swankfukinc
15.  12:40.35 Ali161102
16.  13:18.38 lumes2121
17.  15:51.42 One Wheel
18.  16:50.46 oliver sitja sichel
19.  17:46.12 Antto Pitkänen
20.  21:48.60 PingPongCuber


*Clock*(51)
1.  4.64 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.07 Kerry_Creech
3.  6.71 TheDubDubJr
3.  6.71 MattP98


Spoiler



5.  6.78 YouCubing
6.  6.87 Sean Hartman
7.  6.99 dollarstorecubes
8.  8.05 drpfisherman
9.  8.31 Liam Wadek
10.  8.43 Keenan Johnson
11.  8.90 Luke Garrett
12.  9.00 NathanaelCubes
13.  9.54 twoj_stary_pijany
14.  9.86 trav1
15.  10.08 Shadowjockey
16.  10.87 destin_shulfer
17.  10.93 parkertrager
18.  10.98 OriginalUsername
19.  11.11 MaikeruKonare
20.  11.19 Michał Krasowski
21.  11.26 Dylan is nub
22.  11.31 N4Cubing
23.  11.47 ngmh
24.  11.50 DGCubes
25.  11.72 MichaelNielsen
26.  12.48 NewoMinx
27.  12.87 ichcubegern
28.  13.09 KrokosB
29.  13.44 remopihel
30.  13.56 DSauce
31.  13.60 OwenB
32.  13.74 VIBE_ZT
33.  13.80 revaldoah
34.  14.66 fun at the joy
35.  15.19 RyuKagamine
36.  15.99 BradyCubes08
37.  16.11 Logan
38.  16.57 Antto Pitkänen
39.  17.63 freshcuber.de
40.  18.05 JO Cubing
41.  18.19 EJCubed
42.  20.05 Sub1Hour
43.  20.15 Cube to Cube
44.  24.10 oliver sitja sichel
45.  24.65 PingPongCuber
46.  29.73 [email protected]
47.  30.80 Rubadcar
48.  35.01 lumes2121
49.  1:30.79 MatsBergsten
50.  1:41.06 ok cuber
51.  DNF BradenTheMagician


*Megaminx*(47)
1.  44.38 AidanNoogie
2.  47.44 JO Cubing
3.  53.47 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  55.63 NewoMinx
5.  55.95 Sean Hartman
6.  57.29 Luke Garrett
7.  58.52 OriginalUsername
8.  59.16 MrKuba600
9.  1:00.94 MCuber
10.  1:02.94 TipsterTrickster
11.  1:05.68 ichcubegern
12.  1:05.82 parkertrager
13.  1:07.09 DhruvA
14.  1:08.15 DGCubes
15.  1:10.91 YouCubing
16.  1:13.69 HendrikW
17.  1:14.94 trav1
18.  1:15.39 TheDubDubJr
19.  1:15.49 dollarstorecubes
20.  1:18.11 leomannen
21.  1:18.35 begiuli65
22.  1:20.43 Cooki348
23.  1:31.48 MattP98
24.  1:34.08 xyzzy
25.  1:34.88 Sub1Hour
26.  1:38.96 Logan
27.  1:39.13 Koen van Aller
28.  1:41.09 swankfukinc
29.  1:43.54 fun at the joy
30.  1:44.98 Keenan Johnson
31.  1:46.20 Antto Pitkänen
32.  1:46.54 boroc226han
33.  1:47.21 SpiFunTastic
34.  2:01.40 EJCubed
35.  2:06.45 CrispyCubing
36.  2:17.05 Utkarsh Ashar
37.  2:18.18 Liam Wadek
38.  2:24.91 Petri Krzywacki
39.  2:29.49 BenChristman1
40.  2:29.99 PingPongCuber
41.  2:34.08 I'm A Cuber
42.  3:00.41 One Wheel
43.  3:43.30 toinou06cubing
44.  3:47.65 freshcuber.de
45.  4:11.65 ProStar
46.  6:04.96 sporteisvogel
47.  DNF nikodem.rudy


*Pyraminx*(114)
1.  2.42 twoj_stary_pijany
2.  2.53 MichaelNielsen
3.  2.65 Dylan is nub


Spoiler



4.  2.68 parkertrager
5.  2.92 jason3141
6.  2.94 tJardigradHe
7.  2.98 MrKuba600
8.  2.99 DGCubes
9.  3.10 Kerry_Creech
10.  3.24 Chris Van Der Brink
11.  3.30 TipsterTrickster
12.  3.31 SpiFunTastic
13.  3.32 NoProblemCubing
14.  3.53 Cooki348
15.  3.57 Alexis1011
16.  3.75 Trig0n
17.  3.76 OriginalUsername
18.  3.85 Sameer Aggarwal
19.  3.89 BradenTheMagician
20.  4.05 Sean Hartman
21.  4.19 ichcubegern
22.  4.29 leomannen
23.  4.37 icubeslow434
24.  4.39 Logan
25.  4.44 dollarstorecubes
26.  4.54 remopihel
27.  4.55 CubicOreo
28.  4.59 JO Cubing
29.  4.60 Rubadcar
30.  4.61 NewoMinx
31.  4.72 mihnea3000
32.  4.78 RileyN23
33.  4.79 EJCubed
34.  4.82 TheDubDubJr
35.  4.91 begiuli65
36.  4.98 riz3ndrr
37.  5.14 YouCubing
38.  5.16 ProStar
39.  5.20 Liam Wadek
40.  5.29 DhruvA
41.  5.41 MCuber
42.  5.48 MattP98
43.  5.59 ExultantCarn
43.  5.59 fun at the joy
45.  5.69 cuber-26
46.  5.72 boroc226han
47.  5.73 Luke Garrett
48.  5.77 Parke187
49.  5.79 NathanaelCubes
50.  5.82 VIBE_ZT
51.  6.00 SebastianCarrillo
52.  6.02 wuque man
52.  6.02 Keenan Johnson
54.  6.05 TheNoobCuber
55.  6.06 UnknownCanvas
56.  6.09 Shadowjockey
57.  6.17 KrokosB
58.  6.40 trav1
59.  6.44 Zeke Mackay
60.  6.81 Sub1Hour
61.  6.83 Antto Pitkänen
62.  6.86 Zman04
63.  7.04 Utkarsh Ashar
64.  7.09 Dream Cubing
64.  7.09 u Cube
66.  7.11 BraydenTheCuber
67.  7.13 Underwatercuber
68.  7.19 qwer13
69.  7.39 midnightcuberx
70.  7.50 Triangles_are_cubers
71.  7.51 LoiteringCuber
72.  7.53 nikodem.rudy
73.  7.61 CrispyCubing
74.  7.66 jvier
75.  7.67 CaptainCuber
76.  7.72 JustinTimeCuber
76.  7.72 Rollercoasterben
78.  7.78 AidanNoogie
79.  7.83 [email protected]
80.  7.88 Kit Clement
81.  7.91 drpfisherman
82.  7.93 N4Cubing
83.  7.98 Joe Archibald
84.  8.33 MaikeruKonare
85.  8.40 oliver sitja sichel
86.  8.47 ok cuber
87.  8.62 Infraredlizards
88.  8.67 Koen van Aller
89.  8.71 abunickabhi
90.  8.92 topppits
91.  9.09 Lewis
92.  9.14 BLCuber8
93.  9.19 george dunners
94.  9.44 PingPongCuber
95.  9.71 wearephamily1719
96.  9.85 Cube to Cube
97.  10.58 BenChristman1
98.  11.25 2019DWYE01
99.  11.67 Henry Lipka
100.  11.91 NaterTater23
101.  11.97 lumes2121
102.  12.15 dschieses
103.  12.44 sporteisvogel
104.  12.86 swankfukinc
105.  14.04 freshcuber.de
106.  14.34 I'm A Cuber
107.  14.54 Jacck
108.  15.36 Master_Disaster
109.  15.90 hollower147
110.  17.73 JustAnotherCuber
111.  19.79 MEF227
112.  22.44 brododragon
113.  25.38 Woodman567
114.  36.76 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(78)
1.  6.80 Michał Krasowski
2.  8.28 Helmer Ewert
3.  9.21 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  10.41 Sub1Hour
5.  11.10 GTGil
6.  11.24 Dylan is nub
7.  11.61 BradyCubes08
8.  11.62 TipsterTrickster
9.  11.82 RileyN23
10.  12.05 Rollercoasterben
11.  12.46 riz3ndrr
12.  12.59 Sean Hartman
13.  13.24 ichcubegern
14.  13.41 jancsi02
15.  13.56 Kerry_Creech
16.  13.79 MrKuba600
17.  14.00 Luke Garrett
18.  14.03 tJardigradHe
19.  14.04 cuberkid10
20.  14.14 BradenTheMagician
21.  14.23 leomannen
22.  14.32 AlphaCam625
23.  14.39 sigalig
24.  14.86 parkertrager
25.  14.89 Zeke Mackay
26.  15.19 YouCubing
27.  15.21 TheDubDubJr
28.  15.57 MichaelNielsen
29.  16.11 AidanNoogie
30.  16.14 NewoMinx
31.  16.51 trav1
32.  16.67 MCuber
33.  16.68 Alexander Helbok
34.  17.52 twoj_stary_pijany
35.  17.62 Keenan Johnson
36.  17.63 OriginalUsername
37.  17.71 BLCuber8
38.  17.83 Underwatercuber
39.  18.17 Logan
40.  18.49 Dream Cubing
41.  18.72 DGCubes
42.  18.90 boroc226han
43.  19.01 remopihel
44.  19.41 EJCubed
45.  19.62 Antto Pitkänen
46.  19.95 NathanaelCubes
47.  20.37 MattP98
48.  21.33 jvier
49.  21.85 KrokosB
50.  22.79 Comvat
51.  23.28 TheNoobCuber
52.  23.66 Trig0n
53.  23.97 u Cube
54.  24.01 BraydenTheCuber
55.  24.08 VIBE_ZT
56.  24.19 midnightcuberx
57.  24.22 JO Cubing
58.  24.53 mihnea3000
59.  24.59 fun at the joy
60.  24.94 jason3141
61.  25.60 Kit Clement
62.  25.85 dollarstorecubes
63.  27.69 icubeslow434
64.  28.12 Infraredlizards
65.  31.44 lumes2121
66.  32.27 drpfisherman
67.  32.58 JustinTimeCuber
68.  33.85 Thelegend12
69.  35.06 rubyakdks kube
70.  36.91 PingPongCuber
71.  37.01 Parke187
72.  38.06 Mike Hughey
73.  41.43 cuber-26
74.  41.51 LoiteringCuber
75.  44.95 Alea
76.  54.91 One Wheel
77.  1:00.67 BenChristman1
78.  5:18.66 ProStar


*Skewb*(106)
1.  2.16 RileyN23
2.  2.71 BradyCubes08
3.  2.92 Isaac Latta


Spoiler



4.  2.98 Color Cuber
5.  3.12 parkertrager
6.  3.13 riz3ndrr
7.  3.17 Dylan is nub
8.  3.19 Rubadcar
9.  3.30 Michał Krasowski
10.  3.53 MrKuba600
11.  3.64 JO Cubing
12.  3.73 sascholeks
13.  3.88 MichaelNielsen
14.  4.19 Luke Garrett
15.  4.28 TipsterTrickster
16.  4.37 leomannen
17.  4.48 Sean Hartman
18.  4.63 NewoMinx
19.  4.67 Dream Cubing
19.  4.67 DhruvA
21.  4.74 OriginalUsername
22.  4.77 MattP98
23.  4.92 remopihel
24.  4.93 tJardigradHe
25.  4.95 MCuber
26.  4.98 twoj_stary_pijany
27.  5.00 EJCubed
28.  5.02 VIBE_ZT
29.  5.15 SebastianCarrillo
29.  5.15 mihnea3000
31.  5.27 N4Cubing
32.  5.36 typo56
33.  5.38 Zeke Mackay
34.  5.40 TheDubDubJr
35.  5.46 d2polld
36.  5.77 Trig0n
37.  6.15 KrokosB
38.  6.24 DGCubes
39.  6.26 dollarstorecubes
39.  6.26 trav1
41.  6.38 YouCubing
42.  6.52 Shadowjockey
43.  6.54 Antto Pitkänen
44.  6.63 Immolated-Marmoset
45.  6.73 Rollercoasterben
46.  6.79 Jami Viljanen
47.  6.84 ichcubegern
48.  6.85 lumes2121
49.  6.93 boroc226han
50.  6.94 [email protected]
51.  7.02 Sub1Hour
52.  7.08 NathanaelCubes
53.  7.18 oliver sitja sichel
54.  7.22 cuberkid10
55.  7.24 Alpha cuber
56.  7.31 Logan
56.  7.31 jason3141
58.  7.34 Triangles_are_cubers
59.  7.45 Parke187
60.  7.63 fun at the joy
61.  7.67 OwenB
62.  7.84 abunickabhi
63.  8.02 Comvat
64.  8.05 Keenan Johnson
65.  8.10 dschieses
66.  8.52 JustinTimeCuber
67.  8.74 Chris Van Der Brink
67.  8.74 LoiteringCuber
69.  8.76 drpfisherman
70.  8.87 Utkarsh Ashar
71.  8.94 sigalig
72.  9.22 CrispyCubing
73.  9.24 wuque man
74.  9.31 Alexander Helbok
75.  9.40 Infraredlizards
76.  9.52 Alea
77.  9.59 BLCuber8
78.  9.61 midnightcuberx
79.  9.74 ngmh
80.  9.82 Eli C
81.  9.93 SpiFunTastic
82.  10.04 Underwatercuber
83.  10.19 MaikeruKonare
84.  10.41 wearephamily1719
84.  10.41 Thelegend12
86.  10.54 [email protected]
87.  10.91 [email protected]
88.  11.24 BraydenTheCuber
89.  11.32 Joe Archibald
90.  11.81 Cube to Cube
91.  11.91 Koen van Aller
92.  12.02 nikodem.rudy
93.  12.32 Lewis
94.  12.69 ok cuber
95.  13.64 swankfukinc
96.  13.89 Liam Wadek
97.  14.30 hollower147
98.  14.63 BenChristman1
99.  15.32 ProStar
100.  15.57 PingPongCuber
101.  17.45 Master_Disaster
102.  17.68 NaterTater23
103.  19.05 Woodman567
104.  19.66 freshcuber.de
105.  25.20 Jacck
106.  25.52 JustAnotherCuber


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  24.31 NewoMinx
2.  24.68 JO Cubing
3.  28.19 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  28.32 TheDubDubJr
5.  28.96 TipsterTrickster
6.  29.07 ichcubegern
7.  30.68 DGCubes
8.  32.03 Logan
9.  34.90 YouCubing
10.  36.95 Awder
11.  37.43 trav1
12.  39.34 drpfisherman
13.  49.02 JustinTimeCuber
14.  57.15 [email protected]
15.  1:08.04 BenChristman1
16.  1:20.84 ProStar
17.  1:33.92 ok cuber
18.  2:33.22 freshcuber.de
19.  3:28.78 hollower147


*Mini Guildford*(16)
1.  3:47.80 Sean Hartman
2.  3:57.73 OriginalUsername
3.  4:13.63 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:14.07 JO Cubing
5.  4:24.44 DGCubes
6.  4:24.65 TheDubDubJr
7.  5:02.87 YouCubing
8.  5:11.01 dollarstorecubes
9.  5:32.70 remopihel
10.  6:12.47 Antto Pitkänen
11.  6:13.75 Sub1Hour
12.  7:19.83 EJCubed
13.  7:59.82 PingPongCuber
14.  8:55.53 oliver sitja sichel
15.  9:49.62 eyeball321
16.  11:19.74 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(28)
1.  7.45 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  7.74 João Vinicius
3.  8.52 Awder


Spoiler



4.  9.85 Trig0n
5.  10.50 dollarstorecubes
6.  11.43 EJCubed
7.  14.28 TipsterTrickster
8.  14.48 DGCubes
9.  15.30 TheDubDubJr
10.  15.82 OriginalUsername
11.  16.14 JO Cubing
12.  16.56 Kit Clement
13.  17.43 Luke Garrett
14.  18.01 Sean Hartman
15.  18.77 YouCubing
16.  19.37 Zeke Mackay
17.  20.08 Logan
18.  20.29 ichcubegern
19.  20.50 PingPongCuber
20.  22.22 VIBE_ZT
21.  22.98 drpfisherman
22.  24.58 trav1
23.  31.27 BenChristman1
24.  31.68 Alea
25.  32.48 bennettstouder
26.  36.03 Henry Lipka
27.  36.38 LoiteringCuber
28.  45.57 Joe Archibald


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  25.89 Zeke Mackay
2.  30.45 ichcubegern
3.  32.77 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  38.30 TheDubDubJr
5.  40.31 Kit Clement
6.  43.03 CubicOreo
7.  45.15 Awder
8.  45.70 YouCubing
9.  45.71 dollarstorecubes
9.  45.71 drpfisherman
11.  49.56 NewoMinx
12.  58.69 EJCubed
13.  1:01.82 trav1


*15 Puzzle*(24)
1.  7.17 dphdmn
2.  7.34 Ben Whitmore
3.  8.20 Osipov Aleksander


Spoiler



4.  11.85 YouCubing
5.  12.78 TipsterTrickster
6.  13.91 Awder
7.  14.44 dollarstorecubes
8.  17.79 G2013
9.  18.25 TheDubDubJr
10.  22.28 ProStar
11.  22.32 BradenTheMagician
12.  22.70 nms777
13.  26.48 ichcubegern
14.  27.96 PingPongCuber
15.  29.92 Zeke Mackay
16.  33.29 Kit Clement
17.  34.72 sporteisvogel
18.  35.19 Sean Hartman
19.  43.65 drpfisherman
20.  49.27 bennettstouder
21.  50.27 freshcuber.de
22.  56.93 DGCubes
23.  2:21.35 swankfukinc
24.  6:11.73 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(10)
1.  38.06 WoowyBaby
2.  38.21 G2013
3.  45.38 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  50.55 ProStar
5.  50.94 Mike Hughey
6.  54.42 Bogdan
7.  58.41 fun at the joy
8.  DNF Kit Clement
8.  DNF abunickabhi
8.  DNF drpfisherman


*Mirror Blocks*(20)
1.  26.93 ichcubegern
2.  27.49 Valken
3.  33.63 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  41.69 CubicOreo
5.  45.04 MattP98
6.  50.45 YouCubing
7.  1:00.07 fun at the joy
8.  1:00.09 DGCubes
9.  1:08.50 DhruvA
10.  1:09.87 lumes2121
11.  1:11.16 ProStar
12.  1:17.86 JustinTimeCuber
13.  1:26.98 drpfisherman
14.  1:29.88 TheDubDubJr
15.  1:30.36 BenChristman1
16.  1:41.95 Kit Clement
17.  1:45.18 Liam Wadek
18.  2:20.39 wearephamily1719
19.  5:53.15 Jacck
20.  DNF Zeke Mackay


*Curvy Copter*(9)
1.  2:05.88 TheDubDubJr
2.  2:37.42 TipsterTrickster
3.  4:07.57 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:10.14 Kit Clement
5.  4:59.82 drpfisherman
6.  5:11.65 DGCubes
7.  6:00.11 Mike Hughey
8.  6:12.72 YouCubing
9.  9:05.75 Jacck



*Contest results*(238)
1.  1431 Sean Hartman
2.  1375 TipsterTrickster
3.  1372 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  1362 OriginalUsername
5.  1301 ichcubegern
6.  1201 DGCubes
7.  1190 Luke Garrett
8.  1173 YouCubing
9.  1140 Dream Cubing
10.  1139 JO Cubing
10.  1139 MrKuba600
12.  1078 dollarstorecubes
13.  1043 cuberkid10
14.  1039 NewoMinx
15.  1012 DhruvA
16.  997 Zeke Mackay
17.  972 Khairur Rachim
18.  944 Logan
19.  933 Michał Krasowski
20.  919 Dylan is nub
21.  914 boroc226han
22.  890 wuque man
23.  888 fun at the joy
24.  880 Sub1Hour
25.  863 parkertrager
26.  851 AidanNoogie
27.  848 Shadowjockey
28.  837 riz3ndrr
29.  833 G2013
30.  825 mihnea3000
31.  803 NathanaelCubes
32.  801 trav1
33.  785 abunickabhi
33.  785 leomannen
35.  774 MattP98
36.  764 tJardigradHe
37.  741 KrokosB
38.  729 MCuber
39.  728 BradenTheMagician
40.  693 Liam Wadek
41.  691 RileyN23
42.  688 remopihel
43.  657 MichaelNielsen
44.  647 JustinTimeCuber
45.  631 Rubadcar
46.  625 midnightcuberx
47.  619 BradyCubes08
48.  608 Keenan Johnson
49.  600 EJCubed
50.  598 cuber-26
51.  592 twoj_stary_pijany
52.  584 Antto Pitkänen
53.  568 Rollercoasterben
54.  559 jvier
55.  554 Kerry_Creech
55.  554 Chris Van Der Brink
57.  543 Cooki348
58.  542 sigalig
58.  542 Underwatercuber
60.  539 drpfisherman
61.  537 jancsi02
62.  536 NoProblemCubing
63.  535 Color Cuber
64.  534 turtwig
64.  534 Coinman_
66.  533 V.Kochergin
67.  529 asacuber
68.  525 ExultantCarn
69.  513 SpiFunTastic
70.  509 Utkarsh Ashar
71.  501 lumes2121
71.  501 VIBE_ZT
73.  495 begiuli65
74.  485 Trig0n
75.  478 Helmer Ewert
76.  471 asiahyoo1997
77.  470 d2polld
78.  468 OwenB
79.  454 Dylan Swarts
80.  450 Parke187
81.  448 BLCuber8
82.  428 swankfukinc
83.  426 oliver sitja sichel
84.  421 xyzzy
85.  411 MegaminxMan
86.  405 CubicOreo
87.  397 ngmh
88.  396 ProStar
89.  390 u Cube
90.  379 jason3141
91.  377 PingPongCuber
92.  374 PlatonCuber
93.  373 Jscuber
94.  372 Legomanz
95.  370 SebastianCarrillo
96.  369 Koen van Aller
97.  362 nickelcubes
97.  362 TheNoobCuber
99.  349 BraydenTheCuber
100.  322 Sameer Aggarwal
101.  317 AlphaCam625
102.  313 abhijat
103.  309 Fred Lang
104.  304 LoiteringCuber
105.  302 Ontricus
105.  302 nikodem.rudy
107.  301 MaikeruKonare
108.  300 Infraredlizards
109.  294 Teh Keng Foo
110.  292 Jami Viljanen
111.  290 Cube to Cube
112.  284 typo56
113.  283 eyeball321
114.  282 GTGil
115.  279 [email protected]
116.  275 BenChristman1
117.  272 wearephamily1719
118.  263 Ali161102
119.  259 smackbadatskewb
120.  252 20luky3
121.  251 Comvat
122.  250 [email protected]
122.  250 CaptainCuber
124.  246 jakgun0130
125.  241 One Wheel
126.  236 Natanael
126.  236 Keroma12
126.  236 CrispyCubing
129.  234 Alexis1011
130.  233 [email protected]
131.  230 Sixstringcal
132.  226 Aadil- ali
133.  225 sqAree
134.  222 Triangles_are_cubers
135.  221 Awder
136.  219 HendrikW
137.  218 João Vinicius
138.  217 topppits
139.  216 Ian Pang
140.  214 Immolated-Marmoset
140.  214 MatsBergsten
142.  212 bennettstouder
143.  210 Andrew_Rizo
143.  210 Petri Krzywacki
145.  209 2019DWYE01
146.  206 revaldoah
147.  205 MarixPix
148.  203 ican97
149.  199 UnknownCanvas
150.  198 N4Cubing
151.  195 Alea
152.  193 thecubingwizard
153.  191 Nayano
154.  187 qwer13
155.  184 DSauce
156.  180 ok cuber
157.  179 Kit Clement
158.  178 sascholeks
159.  177 CruddyCuber
159.  177 Alpha cuber
161.  173 Jacck
162.  171 trangium
162.  171 freshcuber.de
162.  171 SirBacon
165.  168 Notrux32
166.  167 hollower147
166.  167 alexmge
166.  167 I'm A Cuber
169.  164 Mike Hughey
170.  162 sashdev
171.  161 speedcube.insta
172.  158 Amelia
173.  157 G0ingInsqne
174.  151 Thelegend12
175.  149 Joe Archibald
176.  146 lucasliao0403
177.  138 Woodman567
178.  133 Lewis
179.  132 Henry Lipka
179.  132 dschieses
181.  131 nms777
182.  129 pizzacrust
183.  128 sporteisvogel
184.  126 [email protected]
185.  123 InlandEmpireCuber
186.  121 RyuKagamine
186.  121 Valken
188.  115 Eli C
189.  114 icubeslow434
190.  112 FruitCuber
191.  108 Zman04
191.  108 Pratyush Manas
193.  107 BMcCl1
194.  106 Isaac Latta
195.  105 NaterTater23
196.  104 toinou06cubing
197.  103 george dunners
198.  101 Master_Disaster
199.  94 cubeshepherd
200.  88 rubyakdks kube
201.  85 Alexander Helbok
202.  79 Kal-Flo
203.  75 Jmuncuber
204.  70 danvie
205.  66 HKspeed.com
206.  65 Lvl9001Wizard
206.  65 brad711
208.  57 JustAnotherCuber
209.  55 CurlyFries
210.  52 WoowyBaby
211.  49 taco_schell
212.  48 pjk
213.  47 HighQualityCollection
214.  43 Mikikajek
215.  42 elimescube
216.  41 MEF227
216.  41 MarkA64
218.  38 destin_shulfer
219.  34 Theo Leinad
220.  33 P3N.gu1nCXI
220.  33 Jack314
222.  30 davidr
223.  27 dphdmn
224.  26 Ben Whitmore
224.  26 tuga88
226.  25 Osipov Aleksander
227.  21 irontwig
228.  20 Cuberstache
229.  19 matt boeren
230.  14 Het
231.  12 Bogdan
231.  12 Nina83
233.  10 CreationUniverse
234.  6 T1_M0
234.  6 astronomize
236.  5 brododragon
236.  5 JailtonMendes
238.  4 TommyC


----------



## ProStar (Feb 4, 2020)

lol first place: Dylan Swarts second place: Dylan is a nub (MBLD)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2020)

238 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 218!

That means our winner this week is *destin_shulfer!* ! Congratulations!!


----------



## ProStar (Feb 4, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> 238 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 218!
> 
> That means our winner this week is *destin_shulfer!* ! Congratulations!!



Do you just use a random number generator, or do you pick it yourself?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2020)

I use random.org.


----------

